# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر السبت 16 يوليو 2011 (الأعمدة و الأخبار)

## طارق حامد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الالتزام بالعقد مع الحضري وتشكيل بعثة الفريق لشندي والاعتزار عن بطولة الرياض الدولية 


 

عقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أجتماعه الدوري عصر الجمعة الموافق 15/7/2011 م بالمكتب التنفيذي برئاسة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى وخرج بالقرارات الاتية :
1/ يؤكد مجلس المريخ على إستقرار فريق كرة القدم والذي يتصدر الدوري الممتاز والحائز على المركز الثالث في بطولة شرق ووسط أفريقيا ( سيكافا ) ، كما يؤكد على تطور مستواه طوال الفترة السابقة وهو يسعى نحو الافضل ، أما مشكلة اللاعب عصام الحضري فهي مسئولية يتحملها مجلس المريخ بكامله وأن القرارات الاخيره الغرض منها ترقية وتحسين الاداء الي الافضل ويؤكد مجلس المريخ إحترامه وتقديره للجنة الكرة السابقة التي تم حلها وأيضاً الموظفين أبناء المريخ الذين تم إنهاء تكليفهم كما يؤكد المجلس بأنه سوف يكون عوناً ودعماً لذميلهم السابق الفريق مدني الحارث حسب الترتيبات الجديدة لإدارة فريق الكرة .
2/ أما بخصوص اللاعب عصام الحضري فقد قرر المجلس الإلتزام بالعقد المبرم بين الطرفين في كل مايختص بالحقوق والواجبات لكل طرف كما قرر المجلس مخاطبة الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم لإتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية حسب اللائحة الدولية .
3/ تم تشكيل بعثة المريخ لمدينة شندي لمباراة الاهلي يوم الاثنين الموافق 18/7 برئاسة السيد/ عبد القادر الزبير همد مساعد الرئيس وسوف تغادر البعثة لشندي يوم الاحد الموافق 17/7 . 
4/ قرر المجلس الإعتذار عن المشاركة في بطولة الرياض الدولية بالسعودية وبطولة العين الودية بالامارات وذلك للظروف الطارئة الخاصة بإصابة العديد من اللاعبين في صفوف الفريق بالإضافة الي بعض الاستحقاقات في البطولات المحلية (كأس السودان ) والمنتخب الوطني .
5/ أستمع المجلس لتقرير من لجنة الدار بواسطة السيد/ هاشم الزبير رئيس اللجنة وأكد المجلس دعمه للجنة والوقوف معها في كل نشاطها وقرر المجلس ضربة البداية بتأهيل دار النادي لشهر رمضان المعظم . 
والله الموفق والمستعان
محمد جعفر قريش /السكرتير
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*البدري يعلن تحفظه على المشاركة في بطولتي الرياض والامارات
اكد المدير الفني لنادي المريخ المصري حسام البدري في تصريحات تلفزيونية مساء امس لبرنامج عالم الرياضة انفراد قوون امس بخصوص عدم مشاركة المريخ في بطولة الرياض الرمضانية بالمملكة العربية السعودية ونادي العين بالامارات حيث كشف البدري بان الفريق به عدد كبير من اللاعبين تعرضوا لاصابات من خلال بطولة سيكافا على رأسهم راجي عبدالعاطي الذي خضع لعملية جراحية بمصر وكذلك ستجري عملية جراحية ايضا للدافي وتعرض ايضا باسكال للاصابة حيث اكد البدري بان هذه العروض قيد الدراسة واكد من جديد تفضيله لاقامة معسكر تحضيري تتخلله مباريات ذات طابع ودي.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الغندور يغادر البلاد فجر اليوم لمصر
قام مقدم البرامج بقناة دريم المصرية بتوثيق كامل لنادي المريخ من خلال حلقات ستبث عبر قناة دريم المصرية حيث اجرى حوارا مع رئيس المريخ الدكتور جمال الوالي امس الاول بمنزله فيما قام باجراء استطلاعات امس من خلال مران المريخ واجري حوارا مع المدير الفني الكابتن حسام البدري وعدد من لاعبي واداريي المريخ وقد احتفل به اعلاميو المريخ مساء امس بالخرطوم بحري وسيغادر الغندور الخرطوم في الساعات الاولي من فجر اليوم.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*عبدالباقي شيخ ادريس يتسلم مهامه رسمياً
باشر عبدالباقي شيخ الدريس رئيس تحرير صحيفة المريخ مهامه مديرا تنفيذياً لنادي المريخ بعد ان كان اقوي المرشحين لهذا الموقع بعد اقالة العقيد صديق علي صالح المدير التنفيذي وطاقمه ودائرة الكرة واشرف عبدالباقي على كافة الترتيبات في مران الامس الى جانب مدير الكرة الجديد مدني الحارث وكانت الادارة الجديدة لفريق الكرة بالمريخ الغت قرار ايقاف الصحفيين من متابعة التدريبات.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*وارغو واديكو يتالقان وسفاري يعود بقوة والجماهير تهتف ضد الحضري وترفض اطلاق سراحه والاصابة تبعد ساكواها اسبوعين عن الملاعب


 

اجري المريخ مرانا ساخنا مساء امس بملعبه بام درمان وسط حضور جماهيري تابع التدريبات وهتف للاعبين والجهاز الفني ومدير الكرة الجديد العميد مدني الحارث الذي وجد ترحابا خاصا من الجماهير المريخية واستمر المران ساعة ونصف الساعة تحت اشراف المدرب حسام البدري بمشاركة 21 لاعبا ما عدا طمبل الذي واصل الغياب وعبد الكريم الدافي وراجي وساكواها المصابين واشتمل المران علي تدريبات الاحماء بكرة وبدونها قبل ان يقسم البدري الفريق الي مجموعتين ضمت الاولي تشكيلة الاساس المكونة من العجب ، الباشا، سفاري، نجم الدين، بله جابر، مصعب، قلق، سعيد السعودي، وارغو الذي شارك الي جانب سفاري مع المجموعتين واشتملت التدريبات لهذه المجموعة علي تدريبات التحكم والتركيز من خلال اداء تمارين كرة طائرة بالقدم اما المجموعة الثانية اجرت تدريبات تهديف في المرمي تالق فيها بصورة ملفتة النيجيري وارغو الذي صفقت له الجماهير اكثر من مرة واختتمت تدريبات المريخ بتقسيمة مثيرة من وسط الملعب فاز فيها الفريق الاحمر علي الاصفر 5/صفر احرزهم اديكو هدفين وهنو هدفين وعاصم عابدين هدفا ولعب للاحمر يس، باسكال، نصر الدين، حمد، اديكو، عاصم عابدين، وهنو ولعب للاصفر محمد كمال، سفاري، عبد الرحيم، الزومة، سعيد ومقدم وشهد المران العودة القوية لمدافع الفريق المصاب سفاري.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الجماهير تطالب بالانضباط والحسم
طالبت الجماهير المريخية التي تابعت مران الامس العميد مدني الحارث مدير الكرة الجديد الذي تسلم مهامه في مران الامس بضرورة حسم الفوضي وفرض سياسة الانضباط وعدم التهاون مع اي لاعب وقالت الجماهير للحارث بصوت واحد ما دايرين دلع للاعبين تاني.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

الجماهير المريخية تهتف ضد الحضري وترفض اطلاق سراحه
شهد مران الامس ثورة جماهيرية ضد حارس الفريق عصام الحضري الذي غادر للقاهرة دون علم المجلس وهتفت الجماهير ضده وطالبت مجلس الادارة ومدير الكرة الحارث بعدم اطلاق سراح الحضري الذي وصفته بانه اهان المريخ ولم يحترم جماهيره واكدت الجماهير رفضها للحضري لكنها لا تريد اطلاق سراحه لما بدر منه من تصرف.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

اصابة ساكواها تبعده اسبوعين عن الملاعب
اكد طبيب المريخ ان الاصابة التي تعرض لها مهاجم الفريق ساكواها هي اصابة في الانكل تحتاج الي اسبوعين حتي يعود للملاعب والمباريات وقال نحن نعمل الان علي تكثيف العلاج للاعب حتي يعود معافي.
المريخ يعسكر اليوم ويتدرب مساء ويغادر غدا
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
يدخل نجوم المريخ معسكرهم المقفول نهار اليوم باستراحة اللاعبين ببحري حتى موعد سفر البعثة الي شندي صباح غد الاحد لاداء مباراته امام الاهلي شندي في الدوري الممتاز ويؤدي المريخ مرانه الرئيسي في السابعة والنصف مساء اليوم بملعبه بامدرمان قبل السفر وسوف تحل البعثة بفندق الكوثر
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
نجم الزمالك الغندور في مران المريخ أمس
حضر مران المريخ امس نجم الزمالك المصري السابق خالد الغندور مقدم البرامج الرياضية بقناة دريم والذي وصل البلاد لتسجيل حلقات لبرنامجه حيث اجري امس حوارين مطولين عقب مران المريخ مع مدرب الحراس عاطف والمديرالفني حسام البدري ووجد الغندور استقبالا جيدا من الجماهير وادارة الكرة والجهاز الفني
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا طارق الرائع على الروائع
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*

مدني الحارث في اول تصريحات بعد تسلم المهام الجديدة
جلست مع الجهاز الفني لتنسيق الادوار وحل المشاكل
اعرب العميد مدني الحارث في تصريحات صحفية عقب مران الامس بعد تسلمه مهامه الجديدة مديرا للكرة بنادي المريخ عن بالغ سعادته بتولي هذه المهمة وقال انه سعيد بذلك وكشف ان السيد رئيس النادي السيد جمال الوالي اتصل به وطلب منه تولي هذه المهمة وقال احسست ان الوالي يحتاج الي وقفة وبالتالي وافقت دون تردد واذا لم اوافق كنت ساراجع نفسي من خلال طبيب نفساني لاني في حالة رفضي التكليف اكون غير طبيعي لان العمل في المريخ والقرب من الفريق واجب علينا والمريخ يعلو ولايعلي عليه واوضح الحارث انه وجد استجابة كبيرة من اهل المريخ من خلال الاتصالات والتهاني التي تلقاها وتلقي وعودا بالوقوف بجانبه لانجاح مهامه وقال الحارث احتاج الي تعاون من الجميع ومن اللاعبين والجهاز الفني ومجلس الادارة حتي نحقق الاهداف المرجوه والانجازات وكشف مدير الكرة انه قد جلس امس مع الجهاز الفني للتنسيق للادوار وتحسس بعض المشاكل وحلها خاصة وان الفريق مقبل علي مباراة مهمة بعد غد الاثنين واكد ان كافة الترتيبات في شندي اكتملت لسفر البعثة من حجز الفندق وملاعب التدريبات.
*

----------


## zahababeker

*كلام زي الفل , وياريت على المنوال طوالي يارب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

البدري يعلن تحفظه على المشاركة في بطولتي الرياض والامارات
اكد المدير الفني لنادي المريخ المصري حسام البدري في تصريحات تلفزيونية مساء امس لبرنامج عالم الرياضة انفراد قوون امس بخصوص عدم مشاركة المريخ في بطولة الرياض الرمضانية بالمملكة العربية السعودية ونادي العين بالامارات حيث كشف البدري بان الفريق به عدد كبير من اللاعبين تعرضوا لاصابات من خلال بطولة سيكافا على رأسهم راجي عبدالعاطي الذي خضع لعملية جراحية بمصر وكذلك ستجري عملية جراحية ايضا للدافي وتعرض ايضا باسكال للاصابة حيث اكد البدري بان هذه العروض قيد الدراسة واكد من جديد تفضيله لاقامة معسكر تحضيري تتخلله مباريات ذات طابع ودي.



 اعتقد انه قرار فني في محله
المريخ الان غير مؤهل للعب في مثل هذه الدورات بسبب تفشي الاصابات والغيابات 
الاعداد هنا افضل من خوض مباريات قوية تزيد من العوارض
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تحقيق الممتاز والكأس هدفي الاساسي ... ومغادرة الحضري للخرطوم شأن بين مجلس المريخ واللاعب




استضاف الاستاذ رضا مصطفي الشيخ المدير الفني لنادي المريخ كابتن حسام البدري وتحدث معه في الكثير من الامور المريخية اهمها قرار استقالته والرجوع عنها وعن تسجيلات الفريق وعن مشاركة المريخ في سيكافا وعن رايه في مغادرة حارس الفريق الحضري بدون علم الادارة والي ماجاء في الحلقة
هناك اشياء تغيرت للافضل في المريخ
قال كابتن حسام البدري بانه عندما تسلم قيادة الدفة الفنية المريخ يدرك ان الهلال والمريخ قمة الكرة السودانية ولذا يجب ان تكون المتطلبات قدر الطموحات مشيرا الي انه بحكم خبرته راي ان هناك نواقص عديدة لذا فكر في الاستقالة ولكن عندما جلس مع السيد جمال الوالي تغيرت اشياء عديدة تتعلق بالاعداد والنظام والفكر الخططي للاعبين وحتي استاد الفريق احدثت فيه نقله وهذا مارغبه في الاستمرار حسب نص عقده .
الاعلام والجماهير عناصر خارجية قد لاتساعد علي العمل
وفي ذات الاتجاه قال البدري بان هناك عوامل خارجة قد تحبط الهمم كالاعلام والجماهير الذين قد لايعطون فرصة لاعضاء الجهاز الفني للتأقلم والتعود علي الاجواء ومن ثم العمل في اجواء صالحة ذاكرا ان عاملي الاعلام والجمهور اكثر ما واجهه ابان بداياته التدريبية مع الفرقة الحمراء 
البدري راضي عن تسجيلات المريخ
اكد كابتن حسام البدري بانه راض كل الرضاء عن تسجيلات المريخ الاخيرة التي اشرف عليها بنفسه مشيرا الي ان لوائح تسجيلات اللاعبين كانت عقبة في طريقه لصعوبتها وعدم مرونتها.
عدم مغادرتي لدكة البدلاء بعد طردي احتفظ به لنفسي
قال كابتن حسام البدري بان عدم انصياعه لقرارات الحكام ابان طرده الأخير من احدي مباريات فريقه في بطولة سيكافا ليس عدم انضباط او خروج عن الشرعية ولكن لسبب يحتفظ به لنفسه والمح بان تعنته كان سببا كافيا لان يخفف الحكم قراراته الظالمة ضد لاعبي المريخ.
خوفي من التأثير السلبي منعني من ان يرافق المبعدون الفريق في سيكافا
ابان البدري بان قرار رجوع عدد من اللاعبين من كينيا بسبب لوائح سيكافا مشيرا بانه خاف علي التاثير السلبي لدي اللاعبين المبعدين بعد رفع الكشف الاساسي لمنظمي البطولة وافاد البدري بانه كان يأمل ان تكون هناك مدارس سنية حتي يمارس فيها اللاعبون الذين ابعدوا نشاطهم بصفة عادية.
رحيل الحضري بين المجلس واللاعب
ذكر البدري بانه جلس كثيرا مع الحضري لاثنائه عن قرار الرحيل بعد سيكافا واكد انه حزين لمغادرة ديار المريخ بدون استئذان ورفض التعليق باعتبار ان ذلك الامر بين اللاعب ومجلس المريخ.
لدي عروض والجمع بين الممتاز والكاس هدف اساسي
اقر الحضري بان لديه العديد من العروض من بينها عرض لتدريب المنتخب المصري لكنه اكد بان تفكيره وتركيزه مع المريخ حتي نهاية الموسم الجمع بين الممتاز والكاس كهدف اساسي.
خبرة الهلال ووفرة المراكز ستخدمه امام اينمبا
اكد البدري بان عناصر الهلال وخبرتهم الجيدة ووفرة المراكز ستخدمهم امام اينمبا الذي يعاني من نقص وليس كسابق عهده متمنيا ان يضع الهلال الف حساب لمواجهة ابا النيجيرية والعودة بالنقاط التي ستشكل الفارق في دوري المجموعات.
الاصابات قد تحرمنا من دعوة السعودية
ابان البدري بان الاصابات المتلاحقة للاعبي الفريق قد تحرمهم من تلبية دعوة دورة المملكة العربية السعودية خاصة انهم يعملون بجد لعودة الممتاز والاحتفاظ بالكاس.
مرافق مختص للاعب السوداني مهم
نوه كابتن حسام البدري بان الاجواء المحيطة بلاعب السودان تؤثر عليه كثيرا قائلا بان اللاعب السوداني طيب بطبعه مشيرا بانه دائما ما يعمل للتوازن في التعامل معه ذاكرا بانه كان يامل ان يلازم كل جهاز فني سوداني مختص بنفسيات واهتمامات اللاعب السوداني ذاكرا بان الدوري في الاجواء غيرالحارة يساعد علي الابداع عكس ذلك تماما ونتمني تغيير خارطة البطولة.
ثقتنا كبيرة في محمد كمال ويس ولكن!
اكد البدري بان ثقتهم كبيرة في الجهاز الفني في حارسي مرمي الفريق محمد كمال ويس ولكن ظروف ومتطلبات المرحلة حتمت عليهم اشراك الحضري وابان بان محمد مقدم لاعب قوي واشراكه في وسط الملعب مع الغاء دور لاعب الوسط اساسا شيء فني يحتفظ به لنفسه.
الاعلام السوداني نشط ولكن
افاد كابتن حسام البدري بان الاعلام السوداني نشط للغاية وهذه نقطة ايجابية ولكنه قال ان هناك اقلاما لا تاتي بالمعلومات والاخبار من مصادرها الاصلية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

عبدالباقي شيخ ادريس يتسلم مهامه رسمياً
باشر عبدالباقي شيخ الدريس رئيس تحرير صحيفة المريخ مهامه مديرا تنفيذياً لنادي المريخ بعد ان كان اقوي المرشحين لهذا الموقع بعد اقالة العقيد صديق علي صالح المدير التنفيذي وطاقمه ودائرة الكرة واشرف عبدالباقي على كافة الترتيبات في مران الامس الى جانب مدير الكرة الجديد مدني الحارث وكانت الادارة الجديدة لفريق الكرة بالمريخ الغت قرار ايقاف الصحفيين من متابعة التدريبات.



 قرار اداري رائع
نتمنى ان يسهم بجانب مدني الحارث في اعادة تقويم الجانب الاداري بالمريخ
*

----------


## zahababeker

*بالتوفيق يا عبدالباقي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					



اصابة ساكواها تبعده اسبوعين عن الملاعب
اكد طبيب المريخ ان الاصابة التي تعرض لها مهاجم الفريق ساكواها هي اصابة في الانكل تحتاج الي اسبوعين حتي يعود للملاعب والمباريات وقال نحن نعمل الان علي تكثيف العلاج للاعب حتي يعود معافي.
المريخ يعسكر اليوم ويتدرب مساء ويغادر غدا



بالسلامة ياسكواها يارائع
نتمنى لك عاجل الشفاء وعودا حميدا مؤزرا ان شاء الله
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مجلس المريخ يقرر تصعيد قضية الحارس الهارب للفيفا ..محمد كمال :آخيرا وجدت الفرصة ..وقادر على المحافظة على نظافة شباكي!!! 



الجماهير تهتف بشدة ضد الحضري وتطالب بعدم اطلاق سراحه

هتفت جماهير المريخ في تدريب المريخ مساء امس بشدة في وجه حارس الفراعنة والفريق عصام الحضري بعد هروبه الى بلاده امس الاول وطالبت بعدم اطلاق سراحه ووصفت الجماهير الكبيرة التي شهدت التدريب الحارس باهانة المريخ وقالت انه لم يحترم الجماهير التي ساندته والتي وقفت معه واكدت الجماهير رفضها لاستمرار الحضريمع الفريق وفي ذات الوقت طالبت بعدم اطلاق سراحه بسبب ما بدر منه تجاه ناديها وفي ذات الصعيد قرر مجلس المريخ تصعيد قضية الحارس الهارب للفيفا ..وكان السيد جمال الوالي رئيس النادي قد اصدر امس الاول عقب سفر الحضري دون علم المجلس ودائرة الكرة قرارا بحل دائرة الكرة وابعاد كل من له صلة بالفريق بسبب هروب الحارس الذي كان يحوزته جواز سفره دون سائر اللاعبين وعيّن المجلس السيد مدني الحارث مديرا للكرة وتسلم الحارث مهامه منذ الامس. وقرر مجلس المريخ تصعيد قضية الحارس الذي وصفه بالهارب للفيفا لاستعادة اللاعب الذي رفض تنفيذ بنود العقد الذي ابرمه مع النادي وتسلم بموجبه اموال طائلة من النادي ..وعلى صعيد ذي صلة نفى حسن شحاتة طلبه الاستعانة بالحضري في مهمته الجديدة مع فريق الزمالك ..وصرف ايضا نادي المقاصة نهائيا الاستعانة بخدمات الحضري بسبب مشاكله مع نادي المريخ واقترب المقاصة من التعاقد مع الحارس امير عبد الحميد ..وعلى صعيد آخر لم يتردد الحارس الثاني في الفريق الدولي محمد كمال من التأكيد على قدرته في الظهور المميز وإقناع قاعدة المريخ وتحدث بتفاؤل كبير مشيرا أنه وجد فرصته آخيرا ولن يفرط فيها مبينا أنه وطوال سنواته مع الفريق كان حريصا على مواصلة نشاطه دون أن يشارك في المباريات ودون أن يتذمر أو حتى يناقش المدريبن حول عدم مشاركته ورأي محمد كمال أنه مؤهل كفاية لحماية مرمي المريخ وقال : لا أشك مطلقا أنني قادر على تقديم أفضل مستوي وأدعوكم جميعا لتحكموا على وهذا ليس غرور لأنني لا أعرف مثل هذه الأشياء وإنما ثقة في نفسي وأمكاناتي ، وأعترف كمال بصعوبة مهمته مشيرا أنه سيجد معاناة كبيرة ولكنه واثق من التغلب عليها مشيرا أن الضغوط دائما ليست بعيدة عن كل لاعبي الفريق على إعتبار أن نجوم المريخ مطالبون دوما بالإنتصارات ، ورأي كمال أن خلافة لاعب كبير وحارس مميز مثل الحضري يضاعف من مسئولياته ومهامه عطفا على الأداء المميز للحارس المخضرم وتمني كمال أن يعود السد العالي لمواصلة نشاطه مع الفريق رافضا التعليق على هروبه مشيرا أن الحضري يملك الخبرة الكافية التي تمكنه من تقييم موقفه وتقرير مستقبله ونفي كمال أن يكون سعيدا بهروب الحضري ولم ينكر أن مغادرة العملاق المصري منحته الفرصته وأعادته إلى الواجهة ولكنه اكد أنه لم يسعي أو يتمني أن تأتيه الفرصة على حساب احد وأنما كان يتمني المشاركة وخدمة فريقه في الظروف العادية ، وتحدث كمال عن زميله في الفريق يس ورأي أنه حارس واحد ولكنه مظلوم بشدة متمنيا أن يجد فرصته حتى يؤكد أنه مؤهل للدفاع عن ألوان الأحمر 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 

يؤدي المريخ مساء اليوم تدريبه الأساسي لمباراته أمام الأهلي شندي بعد غد الإثنين على ملعب الآخير ولحساب الجولة الثانية للدوري الممتاز في دورته الثانية وكان الفريق قد واصل تدريباته عقب مباراة هلال الساحل وأجري تدريبين أمس وأمس الأول على ملعبه بأمدرمان في غياب أنصاره بعد أن طالب المدرب حسام البدري بإغلاق التدريبات مفضلا العمل في هدوء كامل وصولا لدرجات عالية من التركيز ، وشهد المران أمس مشاركة كبيرة من قبل نجوم الفريق وتخلف فقط المصابين بالإضافة إلى هيثم طمبل الذي توقف عن مزاولة التدريبات بعد إبعاده من القائمة التي شاركت في بطولة سيكافا..وتقرر أن تغادر بعثة المريخ صباح بعد غد متوجهة إلى مدينة شندي لمواجهة ممثلها الأهلي لحساب الجولة الثانية للممتاز ويترأس البعثة العميد مدني الحارث مدير الكرة الجديد وسيرافق البعثة عدد من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وتضم طاقم الجهاز الفني وتسعة عشر لاعبا سيتم إختيارهم عقب التدريب الختامي غدا ، وسينتظم اللاعبون في معسكر مقفول بعد التدريب الأساسي مساء اليوم بإستراحتهم ببحري وسط ضوابط مشددة .
وعلى صعيد ذي صلة أبدي نجم الفريق الدولي أحمد الباشا ثقته الكبيرة في عودتهم بنقاط مباراتهم أمام الأهلي شندي بعد غد مؤمنا على صعوبة المباراة عطفا على تميز فرقة الأهلي وتقديمهم لمستويات راقية ولكنه أكد أن فريقه قادر على تجاوز المواقف الصعبة وتحقيق الفوز رافضا التنازل عن النقاط الثلاث وتقليص الفارق بينهم وملاحقهم الهلال مشيرا أنهم يسعون لتحقيق الفوز ونقل الضغوط إلى ندهم مبينا أنهم تعاهدوا كلاعبين على عدم التفريط في أيا من مبارياتهم في ما تبقي من موسم ورأي الباشا أن الأداء سيتغير كثيرا عما كان عليه حالهم في مباراة هلال الساحل لافتا إلى أنهم نالوا قسطا وارفا من الراحة وسيكونوا في قمة إعدادهم البدني والنفسي مشيرا إلى معاناتهم من الإرهاق جراء السفر وأثر ذلك على مردودهم أمام البحارة موضحا أن تغلبهم على عوامل كثيرة في تلك المباراة يؤكد إصرارهم على تحقيق اللقب هذا الموسم ، وذكر الباشا أنه جاهز كفاية لتقديم أفضل ما عنده في المباراة مشيرا أنه يأمل إستعادته لمستواه المعهود أمام نمور دار جعل مؤكدا أنه يملك الكثير ورفض الباشا الحديث عن تراجع مستواه مبينا أن مستواه لم يتراجع بشكل يدعو للتساؤل مشيرا أنه لا يوجد لاعب يؤدي بمستوي واحد أكثر من عشر مباريات متتالية.


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اخونا طارق يديك العافية ويسكنك الصافية
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*منتخب الناشئين يستهل مواجهاته ببطولة العرب بفوز ثلاثي على المنتخب العراقي وجماهير كبيرة تساند اللاعبين!!!
 
حول تأخره مرتين لفوز[justify] 
حقق منتخبنا للناشئين فوزا مستحقا على نظيره العراقي بثلاثة أهدف مقابل هدفين، في المباراة الأولى التي جمعت المنتخبين مساء أمس على إستاد الأمير عبدالله الفيصل في محافظة جدة، وذلك في إطار منافسات بطولة العرب الأولى لمنتخبات الناشئين لـ "مواليد 1996 وما فوق"..وكان ذلك وسط حضور جماهيري لافت، من قبل الجالية السودانية..تقدم المنتخب العراقي بتسجيل الهدف الاول في الدقيقة ا 25 عن طريق اللاعب احمد فاضل، واستطاع منتخبنا معادلة النتيجة في الدقيقة الـ 45 عبر اللاعب منير يونس، واضاف اللاعب محمود عبدالهادي الهدف الثاني مع بداية الشوط الثاني، وعادل لمنتخبنا عبدالرحمن دياب وعزز منتخبنا بهدف ثالث في الدقيقة 70، فيما استطاع اللاعب العراقي مرتضى جاسم من احراز الهدف الثاني لفريقه في الدقيقة 81.
وفي مباراة أخرى فاز منتخب الجزائر على نظيره المغربي في المباراة الثانية للمجموعة الثانية.

[/justify]
*

----------


## كدكول

*الف شكر ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 
علم الدين هاشم
بهدوء 
اللجوء للفيفا عين العقل 
[justify] 
الاحتكام للفيفا هو القرار السليم والمنطقى الذى كان من المفترض ان يتخذه مجلس ادارة نادى المريخ منذ لحظة علمه بهروب الحضرى الى القاهره من وراء ظهر القائمين على امر النادى, وكان فى استطاعة المجلس ان يتخذ مثل هذا القرار بسرعة البرق مثلما اتخذ قراره بحل المكتب التنفيذى واعفاء لجنة الكرة بالتمرير بدلا من الانتظار حتى يلتئم شمل اعضاء المجلس فامثال الحضرى لاتجدى معهم سياسة اللين والطبطبة التى ظن انها ضعفا واغرته للتمادى فى التطاول والتعالى والاستعلاء على نادى المريخ وادارته وجماهيره ,, فالقرار الذى اتخذه مجلس الادارة فى اجتماعه بالامس برفع امر الحضرى الى الفيفا عبر الاتحاد العام هو الخطوة الصحيحة التى تحفظ للمريخ هيبته وتدافع عن سمعة كيانه وتطفىء من نيران الغضب التى اشعلها الحضرى فى نفوس اهل المريخ الذين مدوا له حبال الصبر احتراما وتقديرا لتاريخه وخبرته ,, ونأمل ان يكون القرار هو اخر حلقات هذا المسلسل السخيف حتى يتفرغ مجلس الادارة واللاعبين للتركيز على مسيرة الفريق فى الدورى الممتاز وترك الامر للوائح والقوانين الدولية التى نثق بانها كافية وقادرة على استعادة حقوق المريخ الادبية والمالية وانزال اقسى العقوبات على هذا الهارب الذى يبدو عليه كما قال مواطنه الدكتور علاء صادق انه لايتعظ ولايتعلم من اخطائه بسبب محدودية ثقافته وتعليمه رغم الموهبة العالية التى انعم الله عليه بها ودرجات القبول والرضا التى يجدها من الجماهير فى كل الاندية التى يحترف فيها . 
المطلوب من مجلس الادارة الان غلق هذا الملف نهائيا وان يكف اعضائه عن تصريحاتهم عن الحضرى حتى لو عاد واعتذر عن تصرفه المشين بعدما تم رفع قضيته الى الفيفا ,, خاصة وان الانباء الوادرة من القاهره تفيد بان الحضرى ليست لديه اى عروض يمكن ان يطرحها على رئيس النادى جمال الوالى بعدما نفى رئيس نادى الزمالك ان يكون مجلس ادارته قد فاوض الحضرى من اجل العودة من جديد وحتى نادى المقاصة الذى تردد اسمه بانه يفاوض الحضرى لم يصدر عن مجلس ادارته حتى الامس اى قرار رسمى سوى اخبار منسوبة على لسان رئيس النادى تم تداولها فى المواقع والمنتديات المصرية ,, وحتى اذا كانت هناك عروض جادة فان رئيس نادى المريخ قد حدد شروطه حولها واخطر بها الحضرى قبل هروبه ,, صحيح ان الحكمة تقتضى ان يضع المريخ مصلحته فوق اى اعتبار عند تسلمه لاى عروض جادة ومجزية حتى يسترد قيمة مادفعه مقابل انتقال الحضرى الا ان ذلك يجب ان لايكون دافعا للتنازل عن القرار الذى اتخذه مجلس الادارة برفع الامر الى الفيفا . 
الحارث بدون صلاحيات لايجدى !
اختار مجلس ادارة المريخ مدنى الحارث لمنصب مدير الكرة بعد قرار حل لجنة الكرة وهو اختيار اتخذه مجلس الادارة استنادا على خبرة الحارث التى اكتسبها من خلال توليه اكثر من منصب ادارى فى النادى خلال السنوات الماضية ,, ولكن رغم هذا الرصيد الوافر من الخبرة المكتسبة فان نجاح الحارث فى ادارة هذا المنصب الحساس فى نادى المريخ رهين بحجم الصلاحيات التى ستمنح له ومدى مساحة الحرية التى يمكن ان يتحرك من خلالها لاداء وظيفته واتخاذ مايشاء من قرارات دون املاء او ضغوط من اى طرف اخر ,, نقول ذلك رغم معرفتنا بالاخ مدنى الحارث كرجل يعتز برؤيته وقراره الا ان مطالبتنا بتحديد صلاحياته والمساحة التى يمكنه ان يتحرك فيها املا فى ان يعزز وجوده فى هذا المنصب الاستقرار الادارى بعيدا عن الاصطدام ببعض اعضاء المجلس ,, فالمريخ عانى كثيرا من حالات التصادم بين من يكلف بادارة الكرة وبعض اعضاء المجلس من الذين يعانون ( عقدة التهميش ) ويتوهمون دائما ان شخصيتهم الادارية فى المريخ لاتكتمل الا بحشر انوفهم فى فريق الكرة ! حتى اضطر مجلس الادارة اكثر من مرة خلال السنوات الماضية الى تعيين جيش جرار تحت مسمى ( دائرة الكرة ) او ( لجنة الكرة ) ارضاءا المهمشين داخل المجلس واستيعابهم داخل هذه اللجان ولكن جميعها كانت محاولات فاشلة والدليل القرار الاخير بحل لجنة الكرة التى ترأسها سعادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى ,, اعتقد العودة الى تكليف شخص واحد ليتولى منصب مدير الكرة بصلاحيات واسعة يمكن ان يجنب المريخ الكثير من الصدمات التى هزت استقراره فى المواسم الماضية . 

[/justify]
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
 
في وجه الرياح
إبراهيم عبدالرحيم 
الإستقرار الذي أرادوه للبدري.. لماذا لم تُحظي به لجنة الكرة..!!؟ 
[justify] 
• لا زلت عند رأئي القاطع بأن المبرر الذي خرج به مجلس المريخ بحل وإعفاء لجنة الكرة وأعضاء المكتب التنفيذي بسبب سماحهم للحضري بالإحتفاظ بجواز سفره.. ليس بالمبرر المقنع الذي يقود لمثل هذه القرارات الخطيرة في هذا التوقيت بالذات الذي يحتاج فيه المريخ للإستقرار وترك الذين بدأوا العمل في إدارة الكرة تحديداً ليكملوا عملهم.. ومن ثم إقالتهم في نهاية الموسم.. لأن أي تغييرات ستكون لها آثارها السلبية.. حتي ولو نظر البعض لآثارها الإيجابية.. ولكن يجب التأكيد علي المبررات التي أعلنها رئيس النادي ومن ثم مجلسه بالإبقاء علي المدرب حسام البدري بعد كل مافعله وزوبعة إستقالته.. تحت دعوي الحفاظ علي الإستقرار الفني.. فإن ذات الدعوي لا زالت موجودة.. وتفرضها الكثير من المعطيات.. ولكن للأسف تم التعامل بطريقة إنفعالية مع الأمر.. وكأن قرار حل لجنة الكرة وإعفاء أعضاء المكتب التنفيذي.. هو الحل النهائي لقضية الحضري.. ولم أفهم معني الفرح الذي إنتاب البعض فرحاً بهذه القرارات التي لا معني لها بأي حال من الأحوال.. لأنها لم تستند علي أي مسوغات مقنعة.. اللهم إلا إذا كانت هناك مسوغات أخري لا نعلمها.. وأراد المجلس إخفاءها عن الرأي العام المريخي.. وحتي وإن كانت كذلك.. فإن الواجب كان يفرض علي المجلس إطلاعنا عليها حتي لا يزيد من حجم التأويلات والتفسيرات كما أشار بذلك مولانا أزهري وداعة الله.. ولا أدري هل كان مجلس المريخ ينتظر خطأ السماح للحضري بالإحتفاظ بجوازه.. لكي يصدر قرار حل لجنة الكرة وأعفاء أعضاء المكتب التنفيذي.. لأن هناك الكثير من الأخطاء الفادحة التي أُرتكبت قبل هذا الخطأ.. ومرت مرور الكرام.. دون أن يتوقف عندها مجلس المريخ بمثلما توقف(فجأة) بعد سفر عصام الحضري إلي القاهرة..!!
• ولا زلت عند رأئي أيضاً.. أن أي أخطاء تحدث يتحملها مجلس المريخ لوحده.. فالمجلس الذي يترك مديره التنفيذي خارج السودان لأكثر من شهر.. ثم يلحق به المدير الإداري.. ويترك مكتبه التنفيذي المنوط به تسيير العمل الإداري خالياً من أي موظف.. ودون متابعة المخاطبات التي ترد إليه.. خاصة من الإتحاد العام.. وتنفيذ الكثير من القرارات والموجهات.. يجب أن لا يتحدث عن خطأ السماح للحضري بالإحتفاظ بجواز سفره.. فالمكتب التنفيذي للمريخ ظل ولأكثر من شهر خالياً تماماً من دولاب العمل اليومي.. إلا من وجود موظفين إثنين لا يملكان شيئاً ليفعلانه.. فلماذا لم يقرر مجلس المريخ في وجود العقيد صديق علي صالح في نيروبي بعد إنتهاء مهمته في التحضير للمعسكر الإعدادي الذي أُقيم هناك.. ولماذا تركه يبقي مرة أخري بتنزانيا.. أم أن توجيهات رئيس المريخ كانت أكبر من كل شيء.. وكلنا يعرف أن صديق علي صالح هو الذراع الأيمن لرئيس المريخ.. ويقوم بالكثير من الأعمال التي لا يعلم المجلس بها إلا بعد الإنتهاء منها.. فماهي الأعباء التي قام بها صديق علي صالح ومن ثم مصطفي توفيق بعد وصول الفريق إلي دارالسلام.. ألم يكن من الأحري بمجلس المريخ القضاء علي أي مظاهر للفوضي.. ولو فعلها أو كان يفعلها.. لما إستنكرنا عليه قراري الحل والإعفاء بناءً علي الذريعة التي أعلنوها.. ولقبلنا منهم ذلك.. ولكن أن يصمت المجلس إزاء الكثير من الأخطاء التي أشار لها الجميع في فترات سابقة.. ولا يتخذ أي قرارات حيالها.. ثم يأتي ليصدر هذا القرار دون تحقيق أو محاسبة.. فيؤكد أن في الأمر شيئاً ما لا نفهمه.. ويفهمه أعضاء المجلس لوحدهم.. بل كان الأحري إذا كان مجلس المريخ قد بدأ فعلياً في محاسبة كل من يخطئ.. أن يبدأ بنفسه.. لسماحه لهذه الأخطاء بالتراكم.. ولكن من يمسك بالقلم لا يمكن أن يكتب نفسه شقياً..!!
• إختلفت كثيراً.. وإنتقدت أكثر كل من أبوجريشة وصديق علي صالح.. ولكن هذا لا يمنعني من منحهما حقهما كاملاً غير منقوص.. فهما كوادر مريخية قدمت وخدمت.. ولا يمكن لأحد مهما إختلف معهما وإحتد في خلافه أن ينكر المجهودات التي قدموها علي حساب صحتهما وأسرتيهما وأعمالهما الخاصة.. ووقوعهما في الخطأ لا يعني البتة أن نمسح بـــ(الإستيكة) كل ما قاما به.. خاصة الأخ صديق علي صالح الذي يعمل ليل نهار دون كلل أو ملل.. ولفترة طويلة قاربت علي الأعوام السبعة.. يسافر متي ما طُلب منه.. يقود المفاوضات.. يربط ليله بنهاره.. ويقوم بأعباء جسيمة للغاية.. بل أخرج المريخ من الكثير من الورطات القانونية.. خاصة ملفات التسجيلات المحلية والإنتقالات الدولية.. ولديه القدرة علي الإقناع والحوار والصبر.. بل أعتبره رجل المهام الأول في المريخ.. سواءً تلك المهام التي تأتيه من الوالي أن تلك التي يكلفه بها المجلس.. وأجمل ما فيه أنه يعمل في صمت تام وبعيداً عن الأضواء.. ولا أنكر أنه وقع في أخطاء جسيمة.. ولكنه في ذات الوقت لم يجد من يحاسبه عليها.. وأبوجريشة بالطبع له أدواره التي قام بها.. ويكفي إعتماد الوالي عليه في كل شئ يخص الفريق في الفترة الماضية.. بل كانت التعليمات تتنزل عليه مباشرة من رئيس النادي.. رغم أن هناك من حذر الوالي أكثر من مرة من الإعتماد عليه بشكل مباشر في إدارة فريق الكرة.. وتكليفه بمهام كبيرة.. ولكن الوالي لم يهتم بتلك التحذيرات وأصر علي موقفه.. رغم أن ذلك لا يعنيني الآن في ما أكتبه عنه.. لذا فإنني لا زلت مصراً علي أن الإنفعال أحاط بقرار إعفاء صديق من مسؤولية الإدارة التنفيذية للنادي وأبوجريشة من الإشراف علي الفريق.. أما مجاهد أحمد محمد فيكفي إعجاب الوالي بشخصيته القيادية والتي دفعته لتفضيله علي لاعبين تأريخهم أكبر منه في المريخ..!!
إتجاه الرياح..!!
• أتفق تماماً مع الأخ الصديق مولانا أزهري وداعة الله أن العمل التنفيذي في المريخ يحتاج إلى ضوابط وإلى ترتيب.. ولكن للأسف مجلس المريخ هو الذي يقف وراء عدم وجود ضوابط وترتيب في دولاب عمله التنفيذي..!!
• العمل التنفيذي في المريخ قائم علي رزق اليوم باليوم.. وتتحكم فيه الظروف.. ولا توجد مسميات أو مهام واضحة.. وتتداخل فيه الإختصاصات بشكل غريب.. وكثيراً ما قام أحد موظفيه مقام أعضاء مجلس الإدارة..!!
• المحصلة العامة لعمل لجنة الكرة التي تضم ثلاثة من أعضاء المجلس بالإضافة للكابتن مجاهد أحمد محمد.. أعتبرها جيدة نسبياً.. فالفريق مازال متصدراً للدوري الممتاز.. رغم الخروج الأفريقي المرير.. والفشل في الفوز ببطولة سيكافا.. لذا كان الواقع يفرض إستمرارها حتي نهاية الموسم..!!
• اللواء مدني الحارث غني عن التعريف.. ولكنه سيجد صعوبة كبيرة في التعامل مع الواقع الذي سيجده أمامه.. وسيحتاج لوقت طويل للتعرف علي الكثير من المعطيات.. وسيبدأ التعرف علي المدرب وجهازه المصري المعاون ثم العديد من اللاعبين الذين لم يسبق له التعامل معهم.. وهذا يخصم من مردوده.. وأشفق عليه كثيراً.. مع تمنياتي الخالصة له بالتوفيق..!!
• منصب مدير الكرة أقل كثيراً من إمكانيات مدني الحارث.. ومكانه الطبيعي الإدارة التنفيذية للنادي.. خاصة وقد سبق له تولي الأمانة العامة للمريخ..!!
• إلي مجلس المريخ.. من يريد تصحيح الأخطاء.. عليه أن يبدأ بنفسه..!!

[/justify]
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الصدى

المريخ يقاضى الحضرى وإعترفات مثيرة لمساعد مدرب منتخب زيمباوى فى قضية اسيا قيت
مدرب إنيمبا سنعامل يوسف محمد كواحد من الاعداء

ميشو يؤكد قيادة الى نيجريا ومواجهة انيمبا اشبه بالدخول الى عرين الاسد

همد يترأس بعثة المريخ الى شندى

الدافى ,البدرى ساعدنى والحديث عن رفضه وجودى غير صحيح

البدرى يمنع الشرطة من اعتقال مشجع ويفتح الابواب امام الجماهير

الزعيم

المريخ يصعد قضية الحضرى للفيفا عبر اتحاد الكرة

الزمالك يسد الباب امام السد والمقاصة يتراجع وامبدة يثير ازمة مع البدرى

إهتمام اعلامى كبير بفضيحة الكرة الزيمباوية ووراغو يواصل التألق

ساكواها يتابع من الخارج خمسة اهداف فى تدريب المريخ ووارغو يتألق

المنتخب السودانى للناشئين ينتصر بثلاثية على نظيره العراقى فى البطولة العربية


قوون

انيمبا يتعمد تأخير مران الهلال لاكثر من ساعتين لاسباب غير منطقية

هلال المجموعات يحتاط بالمعاكسات وكل الإحتمالات

فرسان الهلال يتدربون فى بركة مياه ويطلقون تصريحات متفائلة عن المواجهة الصعبة

البرنس يبشر بالانتصار وكاريكا يتوعد الشباك وفييرا يقول المباراة بوابة الانطلاقة

منتخبنا الناشىء يحول تأخره الى لانتصار عريض بثلاثية على العراق فى البطولة العربية

جماهير المريخ تهتف ضد الحضرى وترفض اطلاق صراحه

والاصابة تبعد سكواها اسبوعين عن الملاعب



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 
في وجه الرياح
إبراهيم عبدالرحيم

• إلي مجلس المريخ.. من يريد تصحيح الأخطاء.. عليه أن يبدأ بنفسه..!!

وقد بدأ يااستاذ ابراهيم عبدالرحيم المجلس بنفسه
والدليل اقالة لجنة الكرة التي تضم ثلاثة من اعضاء مجلس الادارة
في اصلاح اكتر من كده !!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزمالك يسد الباب امام السد والمقاصة يتراجع وامبدة يثير ازمة مع البدرى

خلاص انسدت الابواب كلها ماباقي ليك الا باب المريخ
احسن ارجع ووكل الرحمن او الاعتزال المبكر
ولك الخيار
*

----------


## sonstar

*صباح الخير ياصفوه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

علم الدين هاشم

بهدوء
اعتقد العودة الى تكليف شخص واحد ليتولى منصب مدير الكرة بصلاحيات واسعة يمكن ان يجنب المريخ الكثير من الصدمات التى هزت استقراره فى المواسم الماضية . 

فعلا مدير للكرة واحد كافي بعيدا عن الجيش الجرار من الاداريين
بيكون التركيز عالي والاداء اروع
بالتوفيق يامدني الحارث
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله واسعد الله صباحكم اجمعين
مشكور ياشيخ طارق والله ماقاعد تقصر معانا تب في الاخبار بالزات نحنا ناس الولايات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					



مدني الحارث في اول تصريحات بعد تسلم المهام الجديدة
جلست مع الجهاز الفني لتنسيق الادوار وحل المشاكل
اعرب العميد مدني الحارث في تصريحات صحفية عقب مران الامس بعد تسلمه مهامه الجديدة مديرا للكرة بنادي المريخ عن بالغ سعادته بتولي هذه المهمة وقال انه سعيد بذلك وكشف ان السيد رئيس النادي السيد جمال الوالي اتصل به وطلب منه تولي هذه المهمة وقال احسست ان الوالي يحتاج الي وقفة وبالتالي وافقت دون تردد واذا لم اوافق كنت ساراجع نفسي من خلال طبيب نفساني لاني في حالة رفضي التكليف اكون غير طبيعي لان العمل في المريخ والقرب من الفريق واجب علينا والمريخ يعلو ولايعلي عليه واوضح الحارث انه وجد استجابة كبيرة من اهل المريخ من خلال الاتصالات والتهاني التي تلقاها وتلقي وعودا بالوقوف بجانبه لانجاح مهامه وقال الحارث احتاج الي تعاون من الجميع ومن اللاعبين والجهاز الفني ومجلس الادارة حتي نحقق الاهداف المرجوه والانجازات وكشف مدير الكرة انه قد جلس امس مع الجهاز الفني للتنسيق للادوار وتحسس بعض المشاكل وحلها خاصة وان الفريق مقبل علي مباراة مهمة بعد غد الاثنين واكد ان كافة الترتيبات في شندي اكتملت لسفر البعثة من حجز الفندق وملاعب التدريبات.



خطوة اولى سليمة جدا جدا
اعتقد ان الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب تنطبق على مدني لحارث
بداية للثورة التصحيحية في المريخ
*

----------


## السناري

*مشكور أخي طارق ، على المجهودات الجبارة والمقدرة .
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*تسلم استاذ طارق 
*

----------


## mozamel1

*جزاك الله خيرا يا زعيم 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 

المريخ يقاضي الحضري..  
[justify] 
عقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ اجتماعاً عصر أمس أكد فيه أهمية استقرار فريق الكرة الذي أشار الاجتماع الى أنه يتصدر الدوري الممتاز حالياً، وحصل على المركز الثالث في بطولة سيكافا بتنزانيا مؤخراً واعتبر الاجتماع أن هناك تطوراً في مستوى الفريق خلال الفترة الماضية مع التأمين على السعي من أجل الأفضل، وناقش الاجتماع قضية عصام الحضري وشدد على أن المجلس يتحمل مسئولية ما حدث من اللاعب مؤخراً وأوضح محمد جعفر قريش سكرتير المريخ أن القرارات التي صدرت مؤخراً وقضت بحل لجنة الكرة وإعفاء أعضاء المكتب التنفيذي الغرض منها ترقية الأداء وتحسينه وذكر أن المجلس يحترم ويقدر لجنة الكرة السابقة التي تم حلها كما يقدر جهود الموظفين الذين تم إعفاؤهم وأوضح أنهم من أبناء النادي وأوضح أن المجلس سيكون عوناً وسنداً لمدني الحارث الذي تم تعيينه مديراً للكرة وأفاد قريش أن المجلس قرر الالتزام بالعقد الموقع مع الحضري وقال: قرر المجلس مخاطبة الاتحاد العام لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية في حقه حسب اللائحة الدولية واستمع المجلس لشرح من هاشم الزبير رئيس لجنة الدار وأكد المجلس دعمه للجنة ووقوفه مع أنشطتها وقرر المجلس ضربة البداية في تأهيل النادي في شهر رمضان.

[/justify]

*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 

نجوم الفرقة الحمراء يرحبون بالحارث

المريخ يتدرب بجدية استعداداً للنمور 
[justify] 
أدى فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تدريباً مساء أمس على ملعبه استعداداً لمباراة أهلي شندي في الدوري الممتاز والتي تقام الاثنين وشارك في المران كل اللاعبين عدا طمبل وراجي والحضري واستمر سفاري في المشاركة لليوم الثاني على التوالي وتقرر أن ينتظم اللاعبون في معسكر مغلق اليوم فيما يؤدي الأحمر تدريبه الأساسي مساء.

ورحب لاعبو المريخ باللواء مدني الحارث مدير الكرة الجديد وتعهدوا بتسهيل مهمته والتعاون معه واعتبروا أنه ليس غريباً على المريخ وذكر أحمد الباشا أن الحارث اسم كبير وقال: اللاعبون سيتعاونون معه وأضاف: سنعمل معاً من أجل تحقيق طموحات الجماهير والتتويج بالممتاز وكاس السودان فيما ذكر بلة جابر أنهم لا يتدخلون في القرارات الإدارية لكنه وصف الحارث بأنه شخصية لها وزنها وأبان أن علاقته مع اللاعبين جيدة وأكد قلق أن مدني الحارث محل ترحيب وشدد على أهمية التركيز في المرحلة المقبلة من أجل استعادة الممتاز والحفاظ على كأس السودان، فيما ذكر نجم الدين أن العمل سيتواصل بحماس وجدية من أجل إسعاد الأنصار.

البدري يمنع الشرطة من اعتقال مشجع ويفتح الأبواب أمام الجماهير

قفز مشجع مريخي فوق الأسوار من أجل مشاهدة تدريب المريخ المغلق فاعتقلته الشرطة وتدخل حسام البدري المدير الفني وطلب من الشرطة إطلاق سراحه وفتح الأبواب أمام الجماهير التي كانت ترابط خارج الملعب وسمح لها بمتابعة مران الفرقة الحمراء أمس.
[/justify]
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 

همد يترأس بعثة الأحمر الى شندي 
[justify] 
قرر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ تشكيل بعثة الفريق الى شندي وتقرر أن يترأس البعثة عبدالقادر الزبير همد مساعد الرئيس وستغادر البعثة يوم غدٍ الأحد حيث يؤدي الأحمر مباراته مع أهلي شندي في الجولة 15 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

الدافي: البدري ساعدني والحديث عن رفضه وجودي غير صحيح

أوضح عبدالكريم الدافي اللاعب المغربي المحترف بصفوف المريخ أن حسام البدري المدير الفني ساعده من أجل استعادة مستواه وقال: الحديث عن رفضه وجودي غير صحيح.. علاقتي معه مميزة وكان وراء عودتي، واعتبر الدافي أن المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء لديه غيرة غير عادية على الفريق مبيناً أنه يرفض الهزيمة وأنه نقل روح الفوز للاعبين وتحسر الدافي على غيابه، لكنه شدد على أن نجوم الفرقة الحمراء قادرون على تحقيق طموحات الأنصار مستبعداً أن يتأثر الفريق بغيابه.
[/justify]
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 

الحارث يباشر مهامه ويجتمع بفيصل العجب 
[justify] 
باشر مدني الحارث مدير الكرة الجديد بالمريخ مهامه وشهد تدريب الفرقة الحمراء أمس وعقد اللواء مدني الحارث اجتماعاً مع فيصل العجب قائد الفرقة الحمراء وسيعقد اجتماعاً مع اللاعبين اليوم وأوضح الحارث للصدى أنه التقى مجاهد أحمد محمد واستمع منه لشرحٍ وافٍ وذكر الحارث أنه قام بالحجز لبعثة المريخ بفندق الكوثر بشندي وقال: سنعمل بجد في المرحلة المقبلة وأتمنى تحقيق النجاح.

مجاهد أحمد محمد: حزين لذهابي وأتمنى التوفيق للحارث

أوضح مجاهد أحمد محمد أنه حزين لذهابه وقال: ارتبطت بالمريخ ومن الطبيعي أن أحزن عندما أذهب، ولكن هذه سنة الحياة لا بد من التغيير في الحياة وعزائي أن اللواء مدني الحارث سيخلفنا في منصب مدير الكرة وبالتأكيد تركنا المريخ في أيدٍ أمينة وتمنى مجاهد أحمد محمد التوفيق للحارث.
[/justify]
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 

مدرب المريخ: الحضري لم يخطرني قبل سفره الى مصر 
[justify] 
كشف حسام البدري المدير الفني للمريخ أن عصام الحضري حارس الفراعنة لم يخطره قبل السفر الى مصر وقال: أنا حزين لأنه على الأقل كان يفترض أن يستأذن مني، وأشار الى أن الحضري كان لوح بالرحيل منذ أن كان الفريق في تنزانيا وقال: لديه أسبابه الشخصية وأضاف: عموماً الكرة في ملعب مجلس الإدارة وذكر أن الحضري إذا عاد سيرحب به، ونبه مدرب الفرقة الحمراء الى أن هناك تطوراً حدث في مستوى الأداء في المريخ خلال الفترة الماضية وأثنى على المشاركة في سيكافا وأكد أنها أدت الغرض منها.
[/justify]
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 


المريخ غير معني بقضية (آسيا قيت) يا سادومبا!

* نفى الزيمبابوي إدوارد سادومبا لاعب الهلال الحالي مشاركته في فضيحة التلاعب في نتائج مباريات تخص منتخب زيمبابوي، وقال ساخراً إنه قد يتوقف عن ممارسة كرة القدم مدى الحياة، ولكن بعد مباراة المريخ!


* شارك سادومبا في آخر مباراتين للقمة فماذا كانت النتيجة؟


* وما دخل المريخ في الفضيحة التي تتردد أصداؤها في كل أنحاء العالم حالياً؟


* النفي وحده لا يكفي!


* والمريخ غير معني بما نشرته وسائل الإعلام حول هذه الفضيحة المدوية، لا سيما وأنها تمت في زيمبابوي (مسقط رأس سادومبا)، ونشرت في وسائل الإعلام الزيمبابوية، ونقلتها الصدى بحذافيرها!


* لم يدرج المريخ اسم سادومبا فيها، حيث تم تصنيفه كمشارك (بإفراط) في التلاعب بنتائج المباريات المذكورة بواسطة لجنة تحقيق كونها الاتحاد الزيمبابوي لكرة القدم!


* وقد أوردت الصحف الزيمبابوية بعضاً من اعترافات جوي انتيباس مساعد مدرب المنتخب الوطني الزيمبابوي بعد أن تصاعدت الشكوك حول وجود تلاعب في نتيجة مباراة منتخب زيمبابوي مع نظيره التايلاندي والتي تلقى فيها لاعبو زيمبابوي وجهازهم الفني توجيهاً بخسارة نتيجتها بهدف نظيف كي ينالوا مقابلاً مادياً نظير الخسارة.


* قال أنتيباس للجنة التحقيق في إفادة مكتوبة إنه يأسف لأنه تلقى أموالاً قذرة!


* وأضاف: في صبيحة يوم 26 ديسمبر 2009 تلقيت اتصالاً هاتفياً من مكاتب الاتحاد الزيمبابوي لكرة القدم وقد أمرني السيد جوناثان موسى فنجانا بالذهاب إلى مطار هراري في تمام الحادية عشرة صباحاً، ووجهني بعدم إخطار أي شخص بالرحلة، باستثناء زوجتي، وعندما وصلت إلى المطار قابلت لاعبي منتخب زيمبابوي الفائز بلقب بطولة كوسافا، وكنا قد وعدنا بواسطة إحدى شركات السياحة برحلة إلى ماليزيا كمكافأة إذا حققنا اللقب، لذا اعتقدنا أن الرحلة المذكورة تمت في ذلك الإطار!


* وأضاف: سافرنا إلى تايلاند أولاً، وفي صبيحة يوم المباراة التي جمعتنا مع منتخب تايلاند قابلنا أشخاصاً آسيويين وأخطرونا أننا يجب أن نخسر اللقاء بهدف وحيد، فشككت حينها أننا نواجه إحدى عصابات المراهنات وذكرت أن ذلك صعب لأن لاعبينا كانوا متوقفين عن النشاط قبلها، لكن السيد موسى فنجانا أمرني بتنفيذ التعليمات حرفياً، فقلت له إنني لا أريد التورط في هذا الأمر!


* وقال: أثناء المباراة ظهر رجل آسيوي آخر وجلس معنا في دكة الاحتياط وظل يتلقى مكالمات هاتفية وأخذ ينقل للطرف الآخر ما يجري في أرض الملعب، فشك جوي أنه عضو في عصابة المراهنات وقد انتهت المباراة بخسارة منتخب زيمبابوي بثلاثة أهداف، الشيء الذي أغضب الرجل الآسيوي الجالس على الدكة.


* وبالطبع لم يتلق المنتخب الزيمبابوي أموالاً لأنه لم يخسر بالنتيجة المطلوبة، وظن الرجل الآسيوي الذي جلس على الدكة أنهم باعوا نتيجة المباراة لعصابة مراهنات أخرى!


* في اليوم التالي سافر منتخب زيمبابوي إلى ماليزيا، وهناك تم تنظيم مباراة مع فريق سيلانغور الماليزي، ولم يشترط أحد عليه أن يخسر ففاز بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة.


* بعدها أعلن اللاعبون أنهم لن يلعبوا المباراة المقبلة ما لم يتلقوا أموالاً، وبعدها بيومين خاض منتخب زيمبابوي مباراة ثالثة أمام منتخب سوريا في كوالالمبور، وتأخرت انطلاقة المباراة لمدة عشرين دقيقة بسبب إضراب اللاعبين فحضر رجل آسيوي وسلم كل لاعب مبلغ 500 دولار أمريكي، وبمجرد أن تسلم اللاعبون المال دخلوا الملعب وأدوا المباراة بلا إحماء!


* أثناء المباراة ظل السيد موسى فنجانا يتلقى تعليمات من عصابة المراهنات الآسيوية بالهاتف، وكلما تلقى اتصالاً كان ينهض من مكانه ويأمر لاعبيه بتلقي هدف، حتى انتهت المباراة بستة أهداف نظيفة!


* وبعد نهاية المباراة نال كل واحد من أعضاء الجهاز الفني لمنتخب زيمبابوي مبلغ ألف دولار!


* اعتراف مساعد مدرب المنتخب الزيمبابوي تكشف النقاب عن بعض تفاصيل فضيحة التلاعب في نتائج المباريات والتي حدثت في الفترة من 2007 وحتى 2009 وكان بطلها منتخب زيمبابوي لكرة القدم بالإضافة إلى مسئولين ومدربين من زيمبابوي!


* وقد كشفت لجنة التحقيق التي كونها الاتحاد الزيمبابوي برئاسة نائب رئيسه عن تفاصيل أخرى أشد إيلاماً عن تلك الفضيحة المدوية!


* تم تقسيم اللاعبين الذين شاركوا في تلك الفضيحة إلى ثلاثة مستويات، وهي كالآتي: أولاً: مشاركون غير فعالين (شاركوا في مباراتين كحد أقصى).


* ومشاركون بفعالية، وهم الذين ظهروا في أربع مباريات كحد أقصى أما الذين ظهروا في أكثر من خمس مباريات فقد تم تصنيفهم كمشاركين (بإفراط) ومن بينهم لاعب الهلال الحالي سادومبا، وهم: تافازوا دوبي، بيفين شيكاكا، ويلارد مانياتيرا، علي صديقي وإدوارد تيمبو (5 مباريات)، سونقاي موزاميري، إدمور سيباندا، إينيرجي مورامبادورو، فيليب ماروفو وكوستا نوينيسو (6 مباريات)، إدوارد سادومبا، واشنطون باكاميسا، ميثود موانجالي، ريتشارد متيكي، مينارد موبيرا وكنغستون ناكاتا (7 مباريات)، جوستيس ماجافي، دانيسا فيري (8 مباريات)، يوهانس أنقوزو (الكابتن) وجيلبرت باندا (9 مباريات)، إيزيبيو مانويري (10 مباريات)، موشومايلي مويو، ليونيل ميزوا (13 مباراة) وتوماس سيوسيوي (15 مباراة)!


* وقد أكد رئيس الفيفا سيب بلاتر لدى زيارته الرسمية إلى زيمبابوي قبل أيام من الآن أن كل من يثبت تورطه في القضية سيتم حرمانه من النشاط الكروي مدى الحياة، لكن هناك من ينادي بأن تكون العقوبة مناسبة بحق الذين أجبروا على أن يكونوا جزءاً من المباريات المذكورة.


آخر الحقائق


* تولى نائب رئيس الاتحاد الزيمبابوي للكرة (أندوميسو قوميدي) رئاسة لجنة التحقيق مع المتهمين ومن بينهم أعضاء في مجلس إدارة الاتحاد هم: إيليوت كاسو.. فونقاي شيهوري وبندكت مويو.


* واتهمت المديرة السابق لمكتب رئيس الاتحاد (هيرنيتا روشوايا) بأنها لعبت دوراً كبيراً في التلاعب بالمباريات المذكورة وتمت إقالتها من وظيفتها العام الماضي لأنها تولت تنظيم الرحلات الآسيوية دون الحصول على موافقة مجلس إدارة الاتحاد.


* وقال رئيس الاتحاد الزيمبابوي إن القرارات التي ستصدر بحق المتهمين ستتخذ فور انتهاء الشرطة من تحقيقاتها.


* التحية للزميل عبد الرحمن جبرة الذي دشن انضمامه للصدى بنشر تفاصيل قضية آسيا قيت.


* ليس للمريخ علاقة بقضية آسيا قيت!


* وليس للهلال علاقة بها كذلك، لأنها حدثت قبل انضمام سادومبا إليه في يونيو 2009!


* لكنه قد يتأثر بنتائجها لأن إدانة سادومبا قد تحرم الهلال من مجهوداته.


* وعلى سادومبا ألا يستهين بالقضية الخطيرة، لأنها قد تؤدي إلى حرمانه من ممارسة كرة القدم مدى الحياة حال ثبوت تورطه فيها!


* وعليه ألا يزج بالمريخ في ما لا شأن له به!


* إبعاد عادل أبو جريشة من لجنة الكرة ومجاهد من دائرة الكرة والعقيد صديق ومصطفى توفيق من المكتب التنفيذي لا يلغي الخدمات الكبيرة التي قدموها للنادي.


* انتقدنا أبوجريشة كثيراً، لكننا نشهد له إنه كان الأوفر جهداً من بين كل أعضاء المجلس في متابعة الفريق في حله وترحاله.


* عمل كثيراً واجتهد وله أجر الاجتهاد.


* أثناء اجتماع الأمس برأ أبوجريشة صديق ومصطفى من تهمة التقصير.


* سألنا وعلمنا أن رئيس النادي أمر الحضري تسليم جواز السفر المصري للنادي فرفض بحضور الأخ عادل أبو جريشة.


* وبالطبع لم يكن بمقدور أبوجريشة أن يأخذه منه بالقوة.


* ونقول شكراً لصديق علي صالح ومصطفى توفيق ومجاهد، لأنهم خدموا النادي بإخلاص.


* نتمنى للقادمين التوفيق.


* ونثق في نجاح الجنرال مدني الحارث بطل ملحمة تسجيل الملك فيصل.


* أمس واصل ولدنا إبراهومة تخصصه في حصد النقاط الزرقاء وهزم هلال كادوقلي برباعية.


* التحية للديسكو الذي أثبت نجاحه كمدرب مقتدر.


* قال تقرير لجنة التحقيق الزيمبابوية (ولم تقل الصدى) إن إدوارد سادومبا مصنف من ضمن المشاركين في قضية التلاعب بنتائج المباريات الآسيوية (بإفراط)!


* وأكد أنه شارك في سبع مباريات مطبوخة النتائج!


* وذكر التقرير أن اللاعبين متهمين بتلقي أموال من شركات مراهنة آسيوية تولت ترتيب المباريات وطبخ نتائجها ومنحت اللاعبين ومدربيهم وبعض مسئولي الاتحاد الزيمبابوي أموالاً بالدولار!


* عواقب الإفراط وخيمة!


* أفرط يفرط إفراطاً فهو مفرط!


* سا سا.. سعودي!


* سا سا.. سكواها!


* آخر خبر: سا سا سادومبا!
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 

الأهلة والحضري!


* يلاحظ أن أغلبية كتاب الهلال هذين اليومين لا شغل لهم غير مشاكل وقصص حارس المريخ عصام الحضري! وواضح إنهم في غاية السعادة والانتشاء بعد قرار الحارس المصري بترك المريخ والعودة لموطنه بحثاً عن عرض جديد.. فخصصوا مساحات أعمدتهم كلها للشماتة في المريخ.. بينما نسوا هلالهم الذي يقاتل في الأحراش الأفريقية!!


* هذا الاهتمام الخرافي بالحضري من قبل الكتاب الزرق ولدرجة نسيانهم لأمور فريقهم وناديهم رغم استقالات بعض أعضاء المجلس.. وعثرة فريق الكرة بالحصاحيصا.. والخبر الخطير الذي أوردته الصدى حول قضية المراهنات والتلاعب في النتائج والتي قد تورط محترفهم سادومبا.. وبداية مباريات فريقهم في مجموعات دوري الأبطال غداً.. يؤكد أن هذا الحضري كان يشكل لهم ضغطاً نفسياً رهيباً..


* ربما لأنه أشهر وأفضل حارس في أفريقيا.. وقد اغتاظوا بشدة وأكل الحسد صدورهم وهم يرون الحارس الأشهر في أفريقيا يذود عن مرمى المريخ وبشعار النجمة.. كما أن موافقة الحارس الأشهر على مستوى إفريقيا والعالم العربي على اللعب للمريخ في حد ذاتها جعلتهم يشعرون بمكانة المريخ الكبيرة وشهرته وهذا زاد حدة الحقد في صدورهم تجاه المريخ!


* وربما بلغ الضغط النفسي والحنق والغيظ مداه لدى معشر الزرق عندما تسبب الحضري في هزيمتهم في مباراة الدورة الأولى للدوري بكرته الطويلة التي فقعت مدافعهم الجديد أتير فقدمها هدية لمحترف المريخ الجديد ساكواها ليهزم الهلال ويدخل سجل هدافي القمة من أول مباراة!!


* تلك الهزيمة لا شك كانت قاسية على الأهلة وبدرجة أكبر مما نتصور! لأنها أولاً جعلت المريخاب يتباهون بالحارس الحضري بعد أن قاد المريخ للفوز على الهلال، بل صنع هدف الفوز.. في الوقت الذي كان فيه إعلام الهلال يهدد ويتوعد المريخ بهزيمة قاسية.. بل ظلت قناة تلفزيونية تكرر إعادة شريط أهداف الأزرق الثلاثة في مرمى الحضري عندما كان يحرس مرمى الأهلي في البطولة الأفريقية! وكأنها توحي إلى أن المريخ موعود بنفس الثلاثية في مرمى حارسه الجديد الحضري..


* وثانياً لأن الهدف الذي صنعه الحضري سجله المحترف الزامبي الجديد ساكواها في مرمى المعز، مما خيب آمالهم وتطلعاتهم بفشل الزامبي في أول لقاء قمة حيث اعتاد الأهلة انتظار مشاركة أي محترف جديد مع المريخ لينعتونه بالفشل ويمطرونه بعبارات السخرية مثل كلمة (ماسورة)!


* وثالثاً لأن الحضري صعد على العارضة وقدم فاصلاً من رقصاته الشهيرة.. وهذا هو أقصى ما يغيظهم وآخر ما يريد الأهلة مشاهدته في هذه الدنيا!!


* كما أن كراهية الأهلة للحضري كانت قد بدأت عندما قاد فريق الإسماعيلي لإقصاء الهلال وحرمانه من دخول مجموعات الأبطال العام الفائت بالفوز عليه رايح جاي!!


* من التحليل السايكلوجي أعلاه عرفنا الآن سبب هذا الاهتمام الخرافي من قبل الكتاب الزرق بهروب الحارس الحضري من المريخ، فقد أفشى سفره غبينتهم تجاهه.. كما أن ذهاب الحضري أعطاهم إحساساً وثقة بأن منافسهم المريخ سيتعرض للهزائم والعثرات في الدوري بسبب النقص في حراسة المرمى الوظيفة الحساسة والتي لا يمكن التوليف فيها من بقية اللاعبين.





زمن إضافي


* نترك الأهلة ونفسياتهم بسبب الحضري جانباً.. ونقول إن الاهتمام المبالغ فيه على وسائل الإعلام السودانية والمصرية هذين اليومين بعد تنفيذ الحضري لقراره الشخصي بالتخلي عن المريخ والعودة إلى القاهرة مجرد زوبعة فارغة، فاللاعب لن يجني شيئاً بتصرفه غير المسئول..


* وسفر اللاعب إلى القاهرة دون إذن المريخ يختلف كثيراً عن سفريته إلى سويسرا وتوقيعه لعقد مع نادي سيون رغم تعاقده مع الأهلي مما أوقعه وأوقع النادي السويسري في تجاوز قانوني خطير أعقبته تبعات كثيرة تضرر منها اللاعب والنادي السويسري.. 


* سفر الحضري الحالي بالطبع ليس بغرض التعاقد مع نادٍ آخر دون موافقة المريخ لأنه لن يجرؤ على هذه الخطوة الانتحارية.. ولكن الحضري يمارس ضغطاً على المريخ ليطلق سراحه فيستفيد اللاعب مالياً لاعتقاده أن السودانيين طيبين ومساكين أو ساذجين!!


* في رأيي أن الحضري الذي وصل سن الاعتزال، بل تخطاها!! يعيش في حالة نفسية خاصة فهو يدرك أنه وصل سن الاعتزال وأن أكل عيشه من لعب الكرة سينقطع قريباً، ولذلك يسعى اللاعب لجمع أكبر قدر من المال في هذا الوقت بالتنقل السريع بين الأندية وقبض مقدمات العقود لأن الزمن لن يسعفه بالاستمرار في الملاعب.. وهذه الحالة النفسية أفقدت الحضري اتزانه وجعلته يتخبط في اتخاذ القرارات مما سيوقعه في المزيد من المشاكل وقد يندم على تصرفاته عندما يجد نفسه فقد مهنة أكل العيش من لعب الكرة!


* ليس أمام المريخ إلا التعامل بشكل قانوني رسمي مع تصرفات الحضري الفاقد للاتزان، وعلى مجلس المريخ أن يحذر أي تساهل أو تهاون بالاستجابة لضغوط هذا اللاعب المتهور حتى لا تصبح هذه الواقعة سابقة يقدم عليها محترفون آخرون في المريخ..


* أنا ضد مبدأ أن تأتي الأندية الراغبة في التعاقد مع الحضري بعروضها وإطلاق سراح اللاعب إن كانت هذه العروض مجزية وتعوض المريخ ما دفعه في كسب الحضري..


* بيع الحارس الحضري في هذا التوقيت قد يعرض المريخ لمأزق فني كبير في حالة تعرض الحارس محمد كمال لأي ظرف طارئ يمنعه من المشاركة مع الفريق.. ولهذا أرى أن يقرر المريخ عدم إطلاق سراح الحضري مهما كانت الظروف قبل نهاية الموسم الحالي في السودان.. وحتى بعد نهاية الموسم لا يتم إطلاق سراحه إلا إذا قدمت الأندية الراغبة فيه عروضاً مقنعة.


* على جميع أعضاء مجلس المريخ عدم قبول أي محادثة من القاهرة في الوقت الحالي تتعلق بشراء الحضري ما لم يكن اللاعب متواجداً في السودان ومزاولاً لنشاطه وحتى إذا عاد اللاعب فليكن شرط المجلس الأول لإطلاق سراحه انتهاء الموسم في السودان وثانياً تقديم العرض المقنع.. 


* وتحوطاً أو تمهيداً لتقديم شكوى للفيفا بسبب رفض اللاعب مواصلة نشاطه وسفره ينبغي لمجلس المريخ مخاطبة الاتحاد العام بسفر اللاعب دون إذن النادي.


* لا داعي للهجوم المريخي المكثف على الحضري في وسائل الإعلام لأنه لا طائل من هذا الهجوم، فاللاعب يفترض أن يعود ويعتذر ويواصل نشاطه حتى نهاية نوفمبر وبعدها يفتح ملف بيعه.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

* 


سادومبا بيلعب بإفراط !!


× فجرت صحيفة ذا هيرالد الزيمبابوية قضية من العيار الثقيل بعد نشرها تقرير لجنة التحقيق التي كونها اتحاد الكرة الزيمبابوي بخصوص قضية التلاعب بنتائج بعض مباريات المنتخب الزيمبابوي في القارة الآسيوية. 


× تقرير لجنة التحقيق المثير للجدل تضمن توصيات تطبيق عقوبة الحرمان من النشاط الرياضي مدى الحياة على من تثبت إدانتهم. 


× كما طالبت اللجنة بتعيين لجنة قانونية مستقلة للتحقيق مع الأفراد الذين لا سلطة للاتحاد الزيمبابوي عليهم. 


× وصنفت اللجنة اللاعبين المتهمين بالتلاعب الى ثلاثة مستويات، حيث قسمتهم الى مشاركين غير فعالين ومشاركين فعالين ومشاركين بإفراط واتبعت نفس التقسيمات بالنسبة للإداريين والمدربين. 


× المفاجأة كانت في أن اللجنة وضعت اسم محترف الهلال الزيمبابوي إدوارد سادومبا ضمن الذين وصفت مشاركتهم بإفراط في التلاعب بنتائج المباريات. 


× وإذا ثبتت إدانته سيكون (ساسا) معرض للحرمان من مزاولة نشاطه في كرة القدم مدى الحياة. 


× ساسا بات في خطر. 


× ساسا شارك بإفراط في آسيا قيت وفقاً للتقرير والصحيفة الزيمبابوية. 


× بلاتر رئيس الفيفا زار هراري ليوم واحد فقط وأيد عقوبة الإيقاف مدى الحياة بحق المتورطين في هذه القضية. 


× والفيفا أكد استعانته بالإنتربول لمحاصرة الظاهرة القبيحة في كل مكان في العالم. 


× والاتحاد الزيمبابوي رفع تقريره للشرطة للمزيد من التحقيقات والعقوبات.


× قضية آسيا قيت أصبحت قضية عالمية.


× وساسا المشارك بإفراط مهدد بالحرمان. 


× قبل عدة أشهر فجرت صحيفة إنجليزية قضية الرشاوى في ملف التصويت لاختيار بلدين لاستضافة مونديال 2018 و2022. 


× وأشارت التحقيقات الى تورط بعض أعضاء المكتب التنفيذى للفيفا وتم إيقافهم عن مزاولة نشاطهم في خدمة كرة القدم. 


× مثل هذه التقارير الصحفية لن تأتي من فراغ وما فيش دخان من غير نار. 


× ذا هيرالد نشرت تقريراً مفصلاً حوى كل كبيرة وصغيرة والدور الباقي على الفيفا. 


× والفيفا لن يتساهل مع مثل هذه القضايا. 


× بلاتر عمل بتقرير الصحيفة الإنجليزية وسعى لإيقاف المتورطين في قضية رشاوى ملف المونديال ونجح في مسعاه. 


× ومن المؤكد أنه سيضع تقرير ذا هيرالد نصب عينيه وسيعمل على إيقاف وحرمان المتورطين في قضية آسيا قيت. 


× المدانون سيكونون في مواجهة الفيفا. 


× والفيفا ملهاش حل. 


× الإيقاف أو الإيقاف.


× ما فيش استرحام للذين شاركوا بإفراط. 


× حدث شهر يوليو، عصام الحضري محترف هارب وسادومبا محترف بيلعب بإفراط. 


× والمحترفان في مواجهة الفيفا.


× ومهددان بالإيقاف. 


× نشيد باختيار اللواء مدني الحارث لتولي إدارة الكرة بنادي المريخ.


× ومدني لا يحتاج لتعريف وهو رجل مرتب ومنظم والانضباط يجري في عروقه. 


× اختيار الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب. 


× وعلينا أن نتقدم بالشكر لأعضاء لجنة الكرة السابقة وأعضاء المكتب التنفيذي على ما قدموه من أعمال لخدمة المريخ. 


× وثقتنا كبيرة في أن مريخيتهم ستجعلهم خير عون وسند للذين تصدوا لحمل الراية في إدارة الكرة والعمل التنفيذي بالنادي. 


× الرباط بين المريخي والمريخي هو الأقوى. 


× كما نأمل أن يواصل المريخ تميزه وصدارته للممتاز دون أن يتأثر بالتغييرات الإدارية الأخيرة. 


× وهي لم تأتِ بسبب ضعف نتائج الفريق هذا الموسم. 


× والتغيير سنة الحياة. 
*

----------


## ستيفن وورغو

*الاخبار من صحيفة المريخ 

واصل فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ إعداده القوي والجاد لمباراته المنتظرة يوم الاثنين القادم أمام فريق الأهلي شندي حيث أدى مراناً قوياً وجاداً بمشاركة كل اللاعبين عداطمبل وسكواها وراجي عبدالعاطي حيث أخضع البدري اللاعبين لتدريبات لياقة بدنية إضافة الى تدريبات التكتيك والتهديف من مسافات بعيدة ومن أوضاع متحركة فيما أخضع طارق سليمان الحراس الى تمارين خاصة تألق من خلالها كما ويس واختتم لمران بتقسيمة ساخنة بين الأحمر والأصفر انتهى لمصلحة الأحمر بخماسية أحرز أديكو هدفين ومثلهما لهنو وهدف لمصعب وشهد المران تألق اللاعب وارغو في تدريبات التهديف من أوضاع متحركة .


تظم فريق المريخ في معسكره الإعدادي المقفول عقب الساعة الحادية عشرة من صباح اليوم وذلك بمنزل اللاعبين بمدينة الخرطوم بحري حيث ينضم كل اللاعبين للمعسكرويتناولون وجبة الغداء بالمعسكر قبل أن يتحولوا لأداء المران الختامي باستاد المريخ ليغادروا الى مدينة شندي صباح يوم الأحد بإذن الله تعالى.


عقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ اجتماعه الدوري عصر أمس بالمكتب التنفيذي برئاسة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى وخرج بالقرارات الآتية :
1/ يؤكد مجلس المريخ على استقرار فريق كرة القدم والذي يتصدر الدوري الممتاز والحائز على المركز الثالث في بطولة شرق ووسط أفريقيا ( سيكافا ) ، كما يؤكد على تطور مستواه طوال الفترة السابقة وهو يسعى نحو الأفضل ، أما مشكلة اللاعب عصام الحضري فهي مسئولية يتحملها مجلس المريخ بكامله وأن القرارات الأخيره الغرض منها ترقية وتحسين الأداء الى الأفضل ويؤكد مجلس المريخ احترامه وتقديره للجنة الكرة السابقة التي تم حلها وأيضاً الموظفين أبناء المريخ الذين تم إنهاء تكليفهم كما يؤكد المجلس بأنه سوف يكون عوناً ودعماً لزميلهم السابق الفريق مدني الحارث حسب الترتيبات الجديدة لإدارة فريق الكرة .
2/ أما بخصوص اللاعب عصام الحضري فقد قرر المجلس الالتزام بالعقد المبرم بين الطرفين في كل ما يختص بالحقوق والواجبات لكل طرف كما قرر المجلس مخاطبة الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية حسب اللائحة الدولية .
3/ تم تشكيل بعثة المريخ لمدينة شندي لمباراة الاهلي يوم الاثنين الموافق 18/7 برئاسة السيد/ عبد القادر الزبير همد مساعد الرئيس وسوف تغادر البعثة لشندي يوم الأحد الموافق 17/7 . 
4/ قرر المجلس الاعتذار عن المشاركة في بطولة الرياض الدولية بالسعودية وبطولة العين الودية بالإمارات وذلك للظروف الطارئة الخاصة بإصابة العديد من اللاعبين في صفوف الفريق بالإضافة الي بعض الاستحقاقات في البطولات المحلية (كأس السودان) والمنتخب الوطني .
5/ أستمع المجلس لتقرير من لجنة الدار بواسطة السيد/ هاشم الزبير رئيس اللجنة وأكد المجلس دعمه للجنة والوقوف معها في كل نشاطها وقرر المجلس ضربة البداية بتأهيل دار النادي لشهر رمضان المعظم. 
واللهالموفقوالمستعان
محمدجعفرقريش
السكرتير




عقب نهاية المران حرص ثنائي المريخ فيصل العجب وسعيد السعودي على مقابلة مدير الرة الجديد اللواء مدني الحارث حيث رحب الثنائي بمدني وأكدا له أنه سيجد منالفريق كل تعاون ، هذا وقد وجدت اللفتة الرائعة من الثنائي الإشادة والتقدير خاصة وأن الأول هو قائدة الفريق فيما يعتبر الثاني هو القائد الثاني للفريق في غياب فيصل العجب.




شهدت قضية حارس المريخ عصام الحضري تطورات جديدة في الساعات الماضية عقب عودة اللاعب إلى القاهرة دون علم مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ولا دائرة الكرة ... حيث قرر مجلس الإدارة خلال اجتماعه أمس مخاطبة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم رسمياً بخصوص موضوع اللاعب حتى يقوم الاتحاد بدوره باتخاذ الإجراءات المناسبة على حسب ما تنص اللائحة الدولية بواسطة الفيفا, وفي نفس الموضوع تحدث السيد جمال الوالي للإعلامي المصري خالد الغندور وجدد تصريحاته السابقة بخصوص اللاعب حيث إنه لن يفاوض أي نادٍ طالما الحضري متواجد في القاهرة، وأعلن تمسك النادي بحضور إلى اللاعب الى الخرطوم والاعتذار رسمياً عن ما فعله وبعد ذلك يمكن أن يتفاوض المريخ مع أي نادٍ يطلب خدمات اللاعب.
وفي القاهرة فإن الأوضاع تطورت بشكل كبير حيث اقتربت أحلام اللاعب بالتوقيع للمقاصة أو الزمالك من الانهيار بعد أن وجدت نية ضم اللاعب معارضة عنيفة داخل نادي الزمالك, بينما قرر المقاصة عدم الدخول في متاهات جديدة وقرر صرف النظر عن التفاوض مع المريخ واتجهت أنظار النادي الى حارس مرمى المصري وحارس الأهلي السابق أمير عبد الحميد في إشارة واضحة الى أن النادي تجاهل بالفعل موضوع الحضري .


ستهل المنتخب السودانى للناشئين مشواره في البطولة العربية للناشئين مواليد 1996م التي ينظمها الاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم وتستضيفها المملكة العربية السعودية بفوز غالٍ على المنتخب العراقي بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين في اللقاء الذي جمع بين المنتخبين مساء أمس على ملعب الأمير عبد الله الفيصل بجدة في افتتاح مباريات المجموعة الأولى ونجح منتخبنا في العودة للمباراة وأجوائها وحقق المطلوب رغم تقدم المنتخب العراقي بهدف السبق من ضربة جزاء نالها أحمد فضل ونجح منتخبنا في إدراك التعادل في الجزء الآخير للشوط الأول بواسطة منير يونس وفي الشوط أضاف محمود الفاتح الريشة الهدف الثاني وعزز النتيجة بالهدف الثالث عبد الرحمن بابكر فيما قلص الفارق للمنتخب العراقي جاسم.
وخرجت الجالية السودانية فرحة بهذا الانتصار وحملت اللاعبين على الأعناق واحتفلت معهم عقب نهاية المباراة بالإستاد والفندق وخرجت سعيدة بالنتيجة وبالعرض الجيد الذي قدمه أبطال السودان.
من جانبه أشاد الكابتن شرف الدين أحمد موسى المدير الفني لمنتخب الناشئين بالمستوى المتميز الذي قدمه صغار صقور الجديان وقال قدمنا مباراة رفيعة واستحقينا الفوز ووعد شرف ببلوغ الدور القادم البطولة.




تحل بعثة فريق المريخ فور وصولها الى مدينة شندي بفندق الكوثر حيث تم الحجز للبعثة بالفندق وسؤدي الفريق مرانه الختامي للمباراة بملعب استاد شندي وقد تم الحجز والتأكيد على جاهزية الملعب.
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					





في وجه الرياح
إبراهيم عبدالرحيم
الإستقرار الذي أرادوه للبدري.. لماذا لم تُحظي به لجنة الكرة..!!؟
[justify] [/justify][justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify]
• لا زلت عند رأئي القاطع بأن المبرر الذي خرج به مجلس المريخ بحل وإعفاء لجنة الكرة وأعضاء المكتب التنفيذي بسبب سماحهم للحضري بالإحتفاظ بجواز سفره.. ليس بالمبرر المقنع الذي يقود لمثل هذه القرارات الخطيرة في هذا التوقيت بالذات الذي يحتاج فيه المريخ للإستقرار وترك الذين بدأوا العمل في إدارة الكرة تحديداً ليكملوا عملهم.. ومن ثم إقالتهم في نهاية الموسم.. لأن أي تغييرات ستكون لها آثارها السلبية.. حتي ولو نظر البعض لآثارها الإيجابية.. ولكن يجب التأكيد علي المبررات التي أعلنها رئيس النادي ومن ثم مجلسه بالإبقاء علي المدرب حسام البدري بعد كل مافعله وزوبعة إستقالته.. تحت دعوي الحفاظ علي الإستقرار الفني.. فإن ذات الدعوي لا زالت موجودة.. وتفرضها الكثير من المعطيات.. ولكن للأسف تم التعامل بطريقة إنفعالية مع الأمر.. وكأن قرار حل لجنة الكرة وإعفاء أعضاء المكتب التنفيذي.. هو الحل النهائي لقضية الحضري.. ولم أفهم معني الفرح الذي إنتاب البعض فرحاً بهذه القرارات التي لا معني لها بأي حال من الأحوال.. لأنها لم تستند علي أي مسوغات مقنعة.. اللهم إلا إذا كانت هناك مسوغات أخري لا نعلمها.. وأراد المجلس إخفاءها عن الرأي العام المريخي.. وحتي وإن كانت كذلك.. فإن الواجب كان يفرض علي المجلس إطلاعنا عليها حتي لا يزيد من حجم التأويلات والتفسيرات كما أشار بذلك مولانا أزهري وداعة الله.. ولا أدري هل كان مجلس المريخ ينتظر خطأ السماح للحضري بالإحتفاظ بجوازه.. لكي يصدر قرار حل لجنة الكرة وأعفاء أعضاء المكتب التنفيذي.. لأن هناك الكثير من الأخطاء الفادحة التي أُرتكبت قبل هذا الخطأ.. ومرت مرور الكرام.. دون أن يتوقف عندها مجلس المريخ بمثلما توقف(فجأة) بعد سفر عصام الحضري إلي القاهرة..!!
• ولا زلت عند رأئي أيضاً.. أن أي أخطاء تحدث يتحملها مجلس المريخ لوحده.. فالمجلس الذي يترك مديره التنفيذي خارج السودان لأكثر من شهر.. ثم يلحق به المدير الإداري.. ويترك مكتبه التنفيذي المنوط به تسيير العمل الإداري خالياً من أي موظف.. ودون متابعة المخاطبات التي ترد إليه.. خاصة من الإتحاد العام.. وتنفيذ الكثير من القرارات والموجهات.. يجب أن لا يتحدث عن خطأ السماح للحضري بالإحتفاظ بجواز سفره.. فالمكتب التنفيذي للمريخ ظل ولأكثر من شهر خالياً تماماً من دولاب العمل اليومي.. إلا من وجود موظفين إثنين لا يملكان شيئاً ليفعلانه.. فلماذا لم يقرر مجلس المريخ في وجود العقيد صديق علي صالح في نيروبي بعد إنتهاء مهمته في التحضير للمعسكر الإعدادي الذي أُقيم هناك.. ولماذا تركه يبقي مرة أخري بتنزانيا.. أم أن توجيهات رئيس المريخ كانت أكبر من كل شيء.. وكلنا يعرف أن صديق علي صالح هو الذراع الأيمن لرئيس المريخ.. ويقوم بالكثير من الأعمال التي لا يعلم المجلس بها إلا بعد الإنتهاء منها.. فماهي الأعباء التي قام بها صديق علي صالح ومن ثم مصطفي توفيق بعد وصول الفريق إلي دارالسلام.. ألم يكن من الأحري بمجلس المريخ القضاء علي أي مظاهر للفوضي.. ولو فعلها أو كان يفعلها.. لما إستنكرنا عليه قراري الحل والإعفاء بناءً علي الذريعة التي أعلنوها.. ولقبلنا منهم ذلك.. ولكن أن يصمت المجلس إزاء الكثير من الأخطاء التي أشار لها الجميع في فترات سابقة.. ولا يتخذ أي قرارات حيالها.. ثم يأتي ليصدر هذا القرار دون تحقيق أو محاسبة.. فيؤكد أن في الأمر شيئاً ما لا نفهمه.. ويفهمه أعضاء المجلس لوحدهم.. بل كان الأحري إذا كان مجلس المريخ قد بدأ فعلياً في محاسبة كل من يخطئ.. أن يبدأ بنفسه.. لسماحه لهذه الأخطاء بالتراكم.. ولكن من يمسك بالقلم لا يمكن أن يكتب نفسه شقياً..!!
• إختلفت كثيراً.. وإنتقدت أكثر كل من أبوجريشة وصديق علي صالح.. ولكن هذا لا يمنعني من منحهما حقهما كاملاً غير منقوص.. فهما كوادر مريخية قدمت وخدمت.. ولا يمكن لأحد مهما إختلف معهما وإحتد في خلافه أن ينكر المجهودات التي قدموها علي حساب صحتهما وأسرتيهما وأعمالهما الخاصة.. ووقوعهما في الخطأ لا يعني البتة أن نمسح بـــ(الإستيكة) كل ما قاما به.. خاصة الأخ صديق علي صالح الذي يعمل ليل نهار دون كلل أو ملل.. ولفترة طويلة قاربت علي الأعوام السبعة.. يسافر متي ما طُلب منه.. يقود المفاوضات.. يربط ليله بنهاره.. ويقوم بأعباء جسيمة للغاية.. بل أخرج المريخ من الكثير من الورطات القانونية.. خاصة ملفات التسجيلات المحلية والإنتقالات الدولية.. ولديه القدرة علي الإقناع والحوار والصبر.. بل أعتبره رجل المهام الأول في المريخ.. سواءً تلك المهام التي تأتيه من الوالي أن تلك التي يكلفه بها المجلس.. وأجمل ما فيه أنه يعمل في صمت تام وبعيداً عن الأضواء.. ولا أنكر أنه وقع في أخطاء جسيمة.. ولكنه في ذات الوقت لم يجد من يحاسبه عليها.. وأبوجريشة بالطبع له أدواره التي قام بها.. ويكفي إعتماد الوالي عليه في كل شئ يخص الفريق في الفترة الماضية.. بل كانت التعليمات تتنزل عليه مباشرة من رئيس النادي.. رغم أن هناك من حذر الوالي أكثر من مرة من الإعتماد عليه بشكل مباشر في إدارة فريق الكرة.. وتكليفه بمهام كبيرة.. ولكن الوالي لم يهتم بتلك التحذيرات وأصر علي موقفه.. رغم أن ذلك لا يعنيني الآن في ما أكتبه عنه.. لذا فإنني لا زلت مصراً علي أن الإنفعال أحاط بقرار إعفاء صديق من مسؤولية الإدارة التنفيذية للنادي وأبوجريشة من الإشراف علي الفريق.. أما مجاهد أحمد محمد فيكفي إعجاب الوالي بشخصيته القيادية والتي دفعته لتفضيله علي لاعبين تأريخهم أكبر منه في المريخ..!!
إتجاه الرياح..!!
• أتفق تماماً مع الأخ الصديق مولانا أزهري وداعة الله أن العمل التنفيذي في المريخ يحتاج إلى ضوابط وإلى ترتيب.. ولكن للأسف مجلس المريخ هو الذي يقف وراء عدم وجود ضوابط وترتيب في دولاب عمله التنفيذي..!!
• العمل التنفيذي في المريخ قائم علي رزق اليوم باليوم.. وتتحكم فيه الظروف.. ولا توجد مسميات أو مهام واضحة.. وتتداخل فيه الإختصاصات بشكل غريب.. وكثيراً ما قام أحد موظفيه مقام أعضاء مجلس الإدارة..!!
• المحصلة العامة لعمل لجنة الكرة التي تضم ثلاثة من أعضاء المجلس بالإضافة للكابتن مجاهد أحمد محمد.. أعتبرها جيدة نسبياً.. فالفريق مازال متصدراً للدوري الممتاز.. رغم الخروج الأفريقي المرير.. والفشل في الفوز ببطولة سيكافا.. لذا كان الواقع يفرض إستمرارها حتي نهاية الموسم..!!
• اللواء مدني الحارث غني عن التعريف.. ولكنه سيجد صعوبة كبيرة في التعامل مع الواقع الذي سيجده أمامه.. وسيحتاج لوقت طويل للتعرف علي الكثير من المعطيات.. وسيبدأ التعرف علي المدرب وجهازه المصري المعاون ثم العديد من اللاعبين الذين لم يسبق له التعامل معهم.. وهذا يخصم من مردوده.. وأشفق عليه كثيراً.. مع تمنياتي الخالصة له بالتوفيق..!!
• منصب مدير الكرة أقل كثيراً من إمكانيات مدني الحارث.. ومكانه الطبيعي الإدارة التنفيذية للنادي.. خاصة وقد سبق له تولي الأمانة العامة للمريخ..!!
• إلي مجلس المريخ.. من يريد تصحيح الأخطاء.. عليه أن يبدأ بنفسه..!!

[/justify]



 

بأمانة قرفنا من كتاباتك التي تنضح حقداً . . . لماذا لا تكتب في السياسة و تريحنا من هذا السخف
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					



الجماهير المريخية تهتف ضد الحضري وترفض اطلاق سراحه
شهد مران الامس ثورة جماهيرية ضد حارس الفريق عصام الحضري الذي غادر للقاهرة دون علم المجلس وهتفت الجماهير ضده وطالبت مجلس الادارة ومدير الكرة الحارث بعدم اطلاق سراح الحضري الذي وصفته بانه اهان المريخ ولم يحترم جماهيره واكدت الجماهير رفضها للحضري لكنها لا تريد اطلاق سراحه لما بدر منه من تصرف.



جماهير واعية جدا جدا ..
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

 


المريخ غير معني بقضية (آسيا قيت) يا سادومبا!

* نفى الزيمبابوي إدوارد سادومبا لاعب الهلال الحالي مشاركته في فضيحة التلاعب في نتائج مباريات تخص منتخب زيمبابوي، وقال ساخراً إنه قد يتوقف عن ممارسة كرة القدم مدى الحياة، ولكن بعد مباراة المريخ!


* شارك سادومبا في آخر مباراتين للقمة فماذا كانت النتيجة؟


* وما دخل المريخ في الفضيحة التي تتردد أصداؤها في كل أنحاء العالم حالياً؟


* النفي وحده لا يكفي!


* والمريخ غير معني بما نشرته وسائل الإعلام حول هذه الفضيحة المدوية، لا سيما وأنها تمت في زيمبابوي (مسقط رأس سادومبا)، ونشرت في وسائل الإعلام الزيمبابوية، ونقلتها الصدى بحذافيرها!


* لم يدرج المريخ اسم سادومبا فيها، حيث تم تصنيفه كمشارك (بإفراط) في التلاعب بنتائج المباريات المذكورة بواسطة لجنة تحقيق كونها الاتحاد الزيمبابوي لكرة القدم!


* وقد أوردت الصحف الزيمبابوية بعضاً من اعترافات جوي انتيباس مساعد مدرب المنتخب الوطني الزيمبابوي بعد أن تصاعدت الشكوك حول وجود تلاعب في نتيجة مباراة منتخب زيمبابوي مع نظيره التايلاندي والتي تلقى فيها لاعبو زيمبابوي وجهازهم الفني توجيهاً بخسارة نتيجتها بهدف نظيف كي ينالوا مقابلاً مادياً نظير الخسارة.


* قال أنتيباس للجنة التحقيق في إفادة مكتوبة إنه يأسف لأنه تلقى أموالاً قذرة!


* وأضاف: في صبيحة يوم 26 ديسمبر 2009 تلقيت اتصالاً هاتفياً من مكاتب الاتحاد الزيمبابوي لكرة القدم وقد أمرني السيد جوناثان موسى فنجانا بالذهاب إلى مطار هراري في تمام الحادية عشرة صباحاً، ووجهني بعدم إخطار أي شخص بالرحلة، باستثناء زوجتي، وعندما وصلت إلى المطار قابلت لاعبي منتخب زيمبابوي الفائز بلقب بطولة كوسافا، وكنا قد وعدنا بواسطة إحدى شركات السياحة برحلة إلى ماليزيا كمكافأة إذا حققنا اللقب، لذا اعتقدنا أن الرحلة المذكورة تمت في ذلك الإطار!


* وأضاف: سافرنا إلى تايلاند أولاً، وفي صبيحة يوم المباراة التي جمعتنا مع منتخب تايلاند قابلنا أشخاصاً آسيويين وأخطرونا أننا يجب أن نخسر اللقاء بهدف وحيد، فشككت حينها أننا نواجه إحدى عصابات المراهنات وذكرت أن ذلك صعب لأن لاعبينا كانوا متوقفين عن النشاط قبلها، لكن السيد موسى فنجانا أمرني بتنفيذ التعليمات حرفياً، فقلت له إنني لا أريد التورط في هذا الأمر!


* وقال: أثناء المباراة ظهر رجل آسيوي آخر وجلس معنا في دكة الاحتياط وظل يتلقى مكالمات هاتفية وأخذ ينقل للطرف الآخر ما يجري في أرض الملعب، فشك جوي أنه عضو في عصابة المراهنات وقد انتهت المباراة بخسارة منتخب زيمبابوي بثلاثة أهداف، الشيء الذي أغضب الرجل الآسيوي الجالس على الدكة.


* وبالطبع لم يتلق المنتخب الزيمبابوي أموالاً لأنه لم يخسر بالنتيجة المطلوبة، وظن الرجل الآسيوي الذي جلس على الدكة أنهم باعوا نتيجة المباراة لعصابة مراهنات أخرى!


* في اليوم التالي سافر منتخب زيمبابوي إلى ماليزيا، وهناك تم تنظيم مباراة مع فريق سيلانغور الماليزي، ولم يشترط أحد عليه أن يخسر ففاز بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة.


* بعدها أعلن اللاعبون أنهم لن يلعبوا المباراة المقبلة ما لم يتلقوا أموالاً، وبعدها بيومين خاض منتخب زيمبابوي مباراة ثالثة أمام منتخب سوريا في كوالالمبور، وتأخرت انطلاقة المباراة لمدة عشرين دقيقة بسبب إضراب اللاعبين فحضر رجل آسيوي وسلم كل لاعب مبلغ 500 دولار أمريكي، وبمجرد أن تسلم اللاعبون المال دخلوا الملعب وأدوا المباراة بلا إحماء!


* أثناء المباراة ظل السيد موسى فنجانا يتلقى تعليمات من عصابة المراهنات الآسيوية بالهاتف، وكلما تلقى اتصالاً كان ينهض من مكانه ويأمر لاعبيه بتلقي هدف، حتى انتهت المباراة بستة أهداف نظيفة!


* وبعد نهاية المباراة نال كل واحد من أعضاء الجهاز الفني لمنتخب زيمبابوي مبلغ ألف دولار!


* اعتراف مساعد مدرب المنتخب الزيمبابوي تكشف النقاب عن بعض تفاصيل فضيحة التلاعب في نتائج المباريات والتي حدثت في الفترة من 2007 وحتى 2009 وكان بطلها منتخب زيمبابوي لكرة القدم بالإضافة إلى مسئولين ومدربين من زيمبابوي!


* وقد كشفت لجنة التحقيق التي كونها الاتحاد الزيمبابوي برئاسة نائب رئيسه عن تفاصيل أخرى أشد إيلاماً عن تلك الفضيحة المدوية!


* تم تقسيم اللاعبين الذين شاركوا في تلك الفضيحة إلى ثلاثة مستويات، وهي كالآتي: أولاً: مشاركون غير فعالين (شاركوا في مباراتين كحد أقصى).


* ومشاركون بفعالية، وهم الذين ظهروا في أربع مباريات كحد أقصى أما الذين ظهروا في أكثر من خمس مباريات فقد تم تصنيفهم كمشاركين (بإفراط) ومن بينهم لاعب الهلال الحالي سادومبا، وهم: تافازوا دوبي، بيفين شيكاكا، ويلارد مانياتيرا، علي صديقي وإدوارد تيمبو (5 مباريات)، سونقاي موزاميري، إدمور سيباندا، إينيرجي مورامبادورو، فيليب ماروفو وكوستا نوينيسو (6 مباريات)، إدوارد سادومبا، واشنطون باكاميسا، ميثود موانجالي، ريتشارد متيكي، مينارد موبيرا وكنغستون ناكاتا (7 مباريات)، جوستيس ماجافي، دانيسا فيري (8 مباريات)، يوهانس أنقوزو (الكابتن) وجيلبرت باندا (9 مباريات)، إيزيبيو مانويري (10 مباريات)، موشومايلي مويو، ليونيل ميزوا (13 مباراة) وتوماس سيوسيوي (15 مباراة)!


* وقد أكد رئيس الفيفا سيب بلاتر لدى زيارته الرسمية إلى زيمبابوي قبل أيام من الآن أن كل من يثبت تورطه في القضية سيتم حرمانه من النشاط الكروي مدى الحياة، لكن هناك من ينادي بأن تكون العقوبة مناسبة بحق الذين أجبروا على أن يكونوا جزءاً من المباريات المذكورة.


آخر الحقائق


* تولى نائب رئيس الاتحاد الزيمبابوي للكرة (أندوميسو قوميدي) رئاسة لجنة التحقيق مع المتهمين ومن بينهم أعضاء في مجلس إدارة الاتحاد هم: إيليوت كاسو.. فونقاي شيهوري وبندكت مويو.


* واتهمت المديرة السابق لمكتب رئيس الاتحاد (هيرنيتا روشوايا) بأنها لعبت دوراً كبيراً في التلاعب بالمباريات المذكورة وتمت إقالتها من وظيفتها العام الماضي لأنها تولت تنظيم الرحلات الآسيوية دون الحصول على موافقة مجلس إدارة الاتحاد.


* وقال رئيس الاتحاد الزيمبابوي إن القرارات التي ستصدر بحق المتهمين ستتخذ فور انتهاء الشرطة من تحقيقاتها.


* التحية للزميل عبد الرحمن جبرة الذي دشن انضمامه للصدى بنشر تفاصيل قضية آسيا قيت.


* ليس للمريخ علاقة بقضية آسيا قيت!


* وليس للهلال علاقة بها كذلك، لأنها حدثت قبل انضمام سادومبا إليه في يونيو 2009!


* لكنه قد يتأثر بنتائجها لأن إدانة سادومبا قد تحرم الهلال من مجهوداته.


* وعلى سادومبا ألا يستهين بالقضية الخطيرة، لأنها قد تؤدي إلى حرمانه من ممارسة كرة القدم مدى الحياة حال ثبوت تورطه فيها!


* وعليه ألا يزج بالمريخ في ما لا شأن له به!


* إبعاد عادل أبو جريشة من لجنة الكرة ومجاهد من دائرة الكرة والعقيد صديق ومصطفى توفيق من المكتب التنفيذي لا يلغي الخدمات الكبيرة التي قدموها للنادي.


* انتقدنا أبوجريشة كثيراً، لكننا نشهد له إنه كان الأوفر جهداً من بين كل أعضاء المجلس في متابعة الفريق في حله وترحاله.


* عمل كثيراً واجتهد وله أجر الاجتهاد.


* أثناء اجتماع الأمس برأ أبوجريشة صديق ومصطفى من تهمة التقصير.


* سألنا وعلمنا أن رئيس النادي أمر الحضري تسليم جواز السفر المصري للنادي فرفض بحضور الأخ عادل أبو جريشة.


* وبالطبع لم يكن بمقدور أبوجريشة أن يأخذه منه بالقوة.


* ونقول شكراً لصديق علي صالح ومصطفى توفيق ومجاهد، لأنهم خدموا النادي بإخلاص.


* نتمنى للقادمين التوفيق.


* ونثق في نجاح الجنرال مدني الحارث بطل ملحمة تسجيل الملك فيصل.


* أمس واصل ولدنا إبراهومة تخصصه في حصد النقاط الزرقاء وهزم هلال كادوقلي برباعية.


* التحية للديسكو الذي أثبت نجاحه كمدرب مقتدر.


* قال تقرير لجنة التحقيق الزيمبابوية (ولم تقل الصدى) إن إدوارد سادومبا مصنف من ضمن المشاركين في قضية التلاعب بنتائج المباريات الآسيوية (بإفراط)!


* وأكد أنه شارك في سبع مباريات مطبوخة النتائج!


* وذكر التقرير أن اللاعبين متهمين بتلقي أموال من شركات مراهنة آسيوية تولت ترتيب المباريات وطبخ نتائجها ومنحت اللاعبين ومدربيهم وبعض مسئولي الاتحاد الزيمبابوي أموالاً بالدولار!


* عواقب الإفراط وخيمة!


* أفرط يفرط إفراطاً فهو مفرط!


* سا سا.. سعودي!


* سا سا.. سكواها!


* آخر خبر: سا سا سادومبا!




غايتو  يا مزمل يوم بتكتل الجماعة ديل 

*

----------

